# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2012



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2012 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2012 às 06:24)

Tão perto e tão longe.
E com alguma actividade eléctrica à mistura.

A ver se chega alguma coisa a terra.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2012 às 08:44)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu muito nublado e (~)9.5ºC. As terras mais altas estão cobertas pelas nuvens. Pelo que o radar mostra, e se assim se mantiver, durante a tarde ainda poderemos ter uma boa rega


----------



## F_R (1 Mar 2012 às 11:06)

Céu limpo em Abrantes


----------



## criz0r (1 Mar 2012 às 11:37)

Tenho neste momento uma série de "Torres" a virem na minha direcção. Vamos lá ver no que isto dá tem estado bastante ameaçador desde que o nevoeiro se dissipou. Temperatura nos 12,7ºC.


----------



## criz0r (1 Mar 2012 às 12:26)

Este era o panorama pelas 11h da manhã aqui.. mas infelizmente passou tudo ao lado.. 
Neste momento continuo a ver bastantes "Torres" há minha volta mas parece que é tudo para "Inglês vêr".
Vento nulo e temperatura nos 13,4ºC.


----------



## shli30396 (1 Mar 2012 às 12:46)

Bolas, em apenas hora e meia, aquilo que parecia ser uma bela rega aqui para a zona de Lisboa, e não só, desapareceu completamente do radar! 










Para ajudar o sat24 está empanado. 





Tantos dias sem chuva, tinha que ser precisamente no dia em que pode chover qualquer coisa que tinha de ficar empanado.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2012 às 13:20)

Boas

Mínima aqui foi de 7,6ºC

Estão agora 15,6ºC, 70%Hr, 1021,8hPa e vento fraco a moderado de SW a chuva até agora nem o cheiro dela aqui apenas a minutos passou um aguaceiro longe a Este em direção a norte deu para ver os cordoes de chuva. Tenho poucas esperanças para aqui mas a cair alguma coisa espero entre as 15h e as 20h.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2012 às 14:18)

Esta a ficar muito escuro a SE e Sul de Setúbal é o momento da verdade


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Mar 2012 às 14:18)

Miguel, vamos apanhar com uma bela célula 

Por aqui céu encoberto e escuro com uma temperatura bem morna. Em Lisboa uma estação no WU acaba de registar 49mm


----------



## tucha (1 Mar 2012 às 14:21)

Em Lisboa, mais precisamente em Alfragide neste momento nada se passa...
Céu muito carregado, nuvens de trovoada, Sol a ir e a vir mas pingos nem 
vê-los...
Não sei o que tarde  nos reserva, mas parece-me que mais uma vez "a montanha vai parir um rato"...


----------



## Lightning (1 Mar 2012 às 14:29)

AndréFrade disse:


> Em Lisboa uma estação no WU acaba de registar 49mm



Trata-se de um erro. Se reparares nos gráficos da estação, verás que, ao mesmo tempo que é acusada precipitação, a intensidade do vento registada também tem erros, com uma rajada de mais de 64 km/h.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAJUDALI2&day=01&month=03&year=2012

Não vejo nada no radar que consiga fazer um temporal assim tão grande. Se realmente tivesse acontecido algo, já alguém tinha relatado. 

Até posso ser eu que estou errado, atenção. Já agora gostaria que, se possível, alguém de Lisboa relatasse se aconteceu mesmo alguma coisa de significativo na zona da Ajuda-Monsanto. 

A estação é a estação do membro do fórum *ct5iul*.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2012 às 14:55)

Acabei de ouvir um trovão da trovoada que se encontra a Este


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Mar 2012 às 15:22)

Céu totalmente negro e começa a chover !


----------



## tucha (1 Mar 2012 às 15:35)

Lightning disse:


> Trata-se de um erro. Se reparares nos gráficos da estação, verás que, ao mesmo tempo que é acusada precipitação, a intensidade do vento registada também tem erros, com uma rajada de mais de 64 km/h.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAJUDALI2&day=01&month=03&year=2012
> 
> ...




Por aqui ( e a zona que estou de Alfragide é perto do IKEA, logo não muito distante de  Monsanto), o céu continua carregado, mas o chão continua seco, completamente seco...
Não me parece que tenha acontecido algo de significativo em Lisboa...


----------



## criz0r (1 Mar 2012 às 15:42)

E está a chover !!! É certo que muito fraca mas está a chover .


----------



## Lightning (1 Mar 2012 às 15:45)

criz0r disse:


> E está a chover !!! É certo que muito fraca mas está a chover .



Aqui não chove nada, mas é verdade que está muito escuro para esses lados. O céu está com um tom escuro e uniforme, só faltam mesmo uns relâmpagos para contrastar com o fundo das nuvens...


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2012 às 15:53)

Chove em Setúbal pingas bem grossas mas ainda apenas 0,2mm

13,1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Mar 2012 às 15:56)

Lightning disse:


> Aqui não chove nada, mas é verdade que está muito escuro para esses lados. O céu está com um tom escuro e uniforme, só faltam mesmo uns relâmpagos para contrastar com o fundo das nuvens...




Até ver... ainda nada...
Mas ameaça...


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2012 às 15:57)

12,7ºC e chuva 0,4mm


----------



## tucha (1 Mar 2012 às 15:58)

miguel disse:


> Chove em Setúbal pingas bem grossas mas ainda apenas 0,2mm
> 
> 13,1ºC



E começou a chover tb em Alfragide, o céu está cada vez mais carregado, e as pingas são bem grossas, aléluia, lá fora , na rua já deve cheirar a terra molhada...


----------



## Thomar (1 Mar 2012 às 15:59)

Ena, ena ....   Chove fraquinho  por Lisboa (Mq. Pombal)


----------



## David sf (1 Mar 2012 às 16:01)

tucha disse:


> E começou a chover tb em Alfragide, o céu está cada vez mais carregado, e as pingas são bem grossas, aléluia, lá fora , na rua já deve cheirar a terra molhada...



Confirmo, chove a bom chover em Alfragide, já não via cair assim há mês e meio.


----------



## criz0r (1 Mar 2012 às 16:01)

Tão perto e tão longe Lightning, realmente trovoadas é mesmo assim , choveu moderadamente durante cerca de 5 minutos mas voltou agora a Chuva fraca. Temperatura nos 15,4ºC.


----------



## tucha (1 Mar 2012 às 16:04)

David sf disse:


> Confirmo, chove a bom chover em Alfragide, já não via cair assim há mês e meio.



Mas olha que já está a diminuir a intensidade das pingas...


----------



## ferreirinha47 (1 Mar 2012 às 16:06)

Por leiria e até agora nem pinga


----------



## Lightning (1 Mar 2012 às 16:07)

O céu está MUITO carregado por aqui. Já não me lembro da última vez que tive que acender a luz em plena tarde devido a um céu assim tão carregado. 



criz0r disse:


> Tão perto e tão longe Lightning, realmente trovoadas é mesmo assim


 
criz0r, deixa lá... Eu em Abril vou ter com algumas das trovoadas mais potentes do mundo.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Mar 2012 às 16:09)

Lightning disse:


> O céu está MUITO carregado por aqui. Já não me lembro da última vez que tive que acender a luz em plena tarde devido a um céu assim tão carregado.



Não deve tardar começa a chover bem aí. Aqui cai bem até e já vou com 1,5mm.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2012 às 16:09)

Eis que chove moderadamente! 

12,8ºC e 68% de humidade. A mínima foi de *7,7ºC*.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2012 às 16:11)

A agua já corre não está mau de todo  1,6mm e ainda chove! estão 11,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2012 às 16:17)

Relâmpago automaticamente seguido do prazeroso som ensurdecedor! Trovoada! 

12,5ºC e 69% de humidade. Continua a chover.


----------



## Lightning (1 Mar 2012 às 16:18)

Finalmente chove. É fraco mas o chão já está molhado. 

EDIT 16:23: - Chove forte e continua!

Daqui a uns minutos já coloco umas fotos _"à lá pressa"_  que tirei.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2012 às 16:19)

Chove ainda por Setúbal de forma que da gosto ver  2,6mm até ao momento

Apenas 11,5ºC


----------



## criz0r (1 Mar 2012 às 16:20)

Chuva Forte neste momento.


----------



## F_R (1 Mar 2012 às 16:21)

16.9ºC em Abrantes

Nuvens no céu, mas nada de chuva nem me parece que vá cair algo


----------



## tucha (1 Mar 2012 às 16:24)

Um trovão há pouco na zona de Alfragide mas com o som distante, parece-me (pelo escuro que vejo da janela) que a trovoada de encontra lá mais para os lados de Lisboa...
Nos entretantos, continua a chover mas de forma fraca...
Deixou de existir partes azuis no ceú, tudo branco e claro com também partes bem negras...


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Mar 2012 às 16:25)

E, muito tempo depois, ela torna a cair... fraca, mas certinha nos últimos minutos...


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2012 às 16:29)

*1,0mm* acumulados, e a chuva continua a caír, agora de maneira mais suave. 11,8ºC.

Por Queluz, o Mário, sob um temoroso dilúvio, igualmente recheado de trovoada, segue com *7,9mm* na sua estação.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2012 às 16:32)

Em Setúbal está a parar aos poucos, acumulou até ao momento 3,8mm

11,4ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Mar 2012 às 16:34)

Fortissimo TROVÃO 

Chuva forte !!!!!


----------



## seqmad (1 Mar 2012 às 16:34)

Aqui por Lisboa/Saldanha choveu qualquer coisa há bocado,mas por pouco tempo, deu para fazer algumas pequenas poças... aquela zona de chuva que se deslocou de Setúbal para a zona do Montijo, em direcção a NW, chegará cá?...


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Mar 2012 às 16:34)

Hoje que fiquei em casa indisposto, só isto para me curar e fazer voltar a postar aqui!

Já choveu forte, continua moderado e caiu um valente raio mesmo aqui ao pé!!

Bastante claridade ainda e mesmo assim iluminou-me tudo no quarto!!  



EDIT: Outro!!


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Mar 2012 às 16:36)

Trovoada de 1 em 1 minuto !

Chuva forte !


----------



## Lightning (1 Mar 2012 às 16:37)

E pronto, acabou _temporariamente_ a festa. Choveu forte durante pouco mais de um minuto e não deu para acumular nada.

Algumas das fotos que tirei antes e durante a chuvada.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2012 às 16:41)

Possa, a partir da Reboleira até Queluz a chuva foi sempre a intensificar, saí do comboio chovia torrencialmente, rate máximo de 77,8 mm/hr, vi vários relâmpagos e ouvi vários trovões um dos quais mesmo por cima da minha cabeça 

Levo agora 11,4 mm até ao momento e chove fraco.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Mar 2012 às 16:42)

Continua, valente trovoada! 

Caiem todos aqui perto, com a distância ao trovão de 3 segundos no máximo.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Mar 2012 às 16:42)

JoãoPT disse:


> Continua, valente trovoada!



É isso mesmo ! Trovoada e chuva forte.


----------



## NfrG (1 Mar 2012 às 16:44)

Acabei de chegar a casa, apanhei chuva, ora fraca, ora moderada, o caminho todo, e quando estava a chegar à minha rua: BOOM -  relâmpago e passados 2s, se tanto, um enorme trovão.

Por agora, mantém-se a chuva.


----------



## Lightning (1 Mar 2012 às 16:52)

Ouvi um trovão aqui agora.


----------



## NfrG (1 Mar 2012 às 16:52)

Também acabou de cair um trovão aqui.


----------



## criz0r (1 Mar 2012 às 16:52)

Bem isso em Lisboa deve estar potente, oiço com cada trovão que até em Almada os vidros da minha janela abanam.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mar 2012 às 16:54)

Andaram, andaram, e ainda tiveram mais animação e chuva que cá em baixo! 
Aproveitem enquanto dura...


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Mar 2012 às 16:54)

Bem, por aqui parou a trovoada.. 

Vai chuviscando.


----------



## seqmad (1 Mar 2012 às 17:00)

Agora sim, finalmente a chover bem aqui no centro de Lisboa, mas parece estar a diminuir. Ouviu-se um trovão ao longe... O radar do IM, que deve ter estado a funcionar na perfeição nos últimos 2 meses, deixou de actualizar desde as 16.10... espero que seja temporário...


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2012 às 17:01)

Pelas imagens do radar do Instituto de Meteorologia, a nebulosidade vai rodando em torno de um centro localizado a sudoeste da Península de Setúbal. Assim, o alinhamento *Sintra - Amadora - Lisboa - Alcochete - Montijo* deverá continuar sob o efeito de nebulosidade procedente de sudeste ao logo da próxima hora. Continuação da possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas ...


----------



## tucha (1 Mar 2012 às 17:02)

Chuva mais forte agora por aqui por Alfragide, desde há uma hora para cá varios trovões se ouviram (como estou no inteiror e longe da janela não vejo relâmpagos) mas parece que a tarde promete a em termos de chuva, céu muito escuro, já é necessário acender as luzes, xiiiiiiiiii há quanto tempo não fazia isto, hoje acho que até vou fazer como os putos e saltitar nas poças...


----------



## shli30396 (1 Mar 2012 às 17:04)

Por aqui vai chovendo já há quase 1 hora! 
Começou bem forte, com alguns estoiros aqui e ali, mas foi só no início, agora está mais fraca, contudo bem consistente. E diga-se que assim é que ela é boa, no contexto de seca que estamos a atravessar. 
Pena ser só 1 ou 2 dias.


----------



## DRC (1 Mar 2012 às 17:09)

Meu Deus, que bom é vê-la cair do céu. Tanto tempo depois.
Aqui não houve trovoada, ou pelo menos eu não dei conta.
Já está a parar de chover, passou ao lado mas mesmo assim chegou a cair forte por instantes. A maior parte da chuva está a cair a Oeste daqui.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2012 às 17:30)

Umas fotos desta tarde, tem ali um formato a fazer lembrar algo 









Faz tempo que não via um céu com estes tom


----------



## NfrG (1 Mar 2012 às 17:32)

Grande foto miguel 
E sim, está ali uma nuvem com um formato bastante engraçado


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2012 às 17:41)

Levo já 14,2 mm não esperava tanto 

10,9ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2012 às 17:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> Levo já 14,2 mm não esperava tanto



Hoje os papéis inverteram-se. Apenas *5,3mm*, por aqui. 

11,3ºC e 80% de humidade. 12,2 km/h de NE (45º), e chove de forma moderada.


----------



## Geiras (1 Mar 2012 às 17:44)

Por aqui nada de trovoada, apenas chuva fraca a moderada com uma acumulação total de 2mm até ao momento.


----------



## rafaeljona (1 Mar 2012 às 17:49)

Por aqui nada de nada, só um aguaceiro muito fraco(2 minutos no máximo). Estava á espera de mais, nem que fosse um aguaceiro moderado para "aliviar" a seca que se faz sentir, principalmente na agricultura. 
Muita sorte ai na zona de Lisboa(aproveite-se enquanto dura)


----------



## Microburst (1 Mar 2012 às 18:03)

Bom, cheguei agora a casa e ainda estou a verificar os dados, mas por Cacilhas (ou Almada Oriental como alguns dizem por aqui agora) levo acumulados cerca de *12,8mm* de precipitação. A temperatura também baixou bastante, 10ºC nesta altura.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2012 às 18:04)

rafaeljona disse:


> Por aqui nada de nada, só um aguaceiro muito fraco(2 minutos no máximo). Estava á espera de mais, nem que fosse um aguaceiro moderado para "aliviar" a seca que se faz sentir, principalmente na agricultura.
> Muita sorte ai na zona de Lisboa(aproveite-se enquanto dura)



Nunca iria aliviar!! nem em Lisboa e margem sul que choveu bem aliviou o que quer que seja


----------



## Sunnyrainy (1 Mar 2012 às 18:08)

Seria necessário pelo menos 15 dias seguidos de precipitação seguida como a de hoje para ALIVIAR a situação de seca que vive o país. enfim. Pelo menos já estamos em melhor situação que em Fevereiro (aqui em lisboa, zona da Ajuda onde choveu bem durante cerca de 2 horas!


----------



## Lightning (1 Mar 2012 às 18:15)

E depois disto tudo, só sei que continuo a zeros. E muito provavelmente assim vou ficar. 

A temperatura também desceu bastante, estando agora nos 12,1ºC. O vento é fraco, por vezes inexistente.


----------



## DRC (1 Mar 2012 às 18:20)

De qualquer das maneiras esta chuva em Lisboa deveria ter caído noutros pontos do país onde faz mais falta do que aqui.


----------



## Lousano (1 Mar 2012 às 19:04)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Tmax: 18,5ºC

Tmin: 3,1ºC

Tactual: 14,1ºC


----------



## N_Fig (1 Mar 2012 às 19:16)

Já vi que aí por Lisboa houve festa. Ainda bem. Aqui pelo contrário, o céu o melhor que fez foi estar nublado durante parte da tarde, mas nada caiu. Agora o céu está quase limpo e estás prestes a cumprir-se o 36º dia seguido sem chuva.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2012 às 19:36)

Tudo calmo por aqui!

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*7,6ºC*
Máxima:*16,2ºC*

Rajada máxima:*29km/h*

Precipitação total:*4,2mm*
Rain rate máximo:*14,4mm/h* (16:19)


----------



## Santos (1 Mar 2012 às 19:48)

Aqui pelo Oeste os índios continuam com as penas secas..... apenas salpicou quando o velho chefe abriu a boca, e isto pela falta de dentes dada a sua desidratação.


----------



## Du_Ga (1 Mar 2012 às 20:19)

Boas.

Por aqui a mínima foi de *9,3 ºC* ( *+1,6 ºC* que ontem) e a máxima de *17,1 ºC *( *+1,3 ºC* que ontem),  registada _às 02h55_ e _às 15h30_, respectivamente.

Também registo uma precipitação acumulada até à data de *21,9 mm*.

Dados actuais:

Temp: 10,1 ºC
Hr: 97%
PA: 1023 hpa
Vento: 7,6 de NNO


----------



## geoair.pt (1 Mar 2012 às 20:46)

Santos disse:


> Aqui pelo Oeste os índios continuam com as penas secas..... apenas salpicou quando o velho chefe abriu a boca, e isto pela falta de dentes dada a sua desidratação.


Confirmo, em Torres ainda senti umas pingas, mas a minha estação (lourinhã) nem 0.2mm registou...
Continuo índio de penas secas


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2012 às 21:08)

Sigo com 11,0ºC, estagnados há horas. 17,6 km/h de N (360º) e 83% de humidade.

A precipitação acumulada ficou nos *10,6mm*.


----------



## Santos (1 Mar 2012 às 21:26)

geoair.pt disse:


> Confirmo, em Torres ainda senti umas pingas, mas a minha estação (lourinhã) nem 0.2mm registou...
> Continuo índio de penas secas



Eheh !! índio de penas secas (excelente)
(Grande nome para chefe " índio de penas secas ")

0,2mm ... nada (sem água) a fazer !


----------



## squidward (1 Mar 2012 às 22:03)

por aqui também me sinto um "índio de penas secas" nem uma pinga sequer caiu por aqui pelo deserto ribatejano.


----------



## Geiras (1 Mar 2012 às 23:13)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *17.1ºC*
Mínima: *4.8ºC*

Precipitação total: *2.0mm*


----------



## Du_Ga (2 Mar 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *9,3 ºC*
Max: *17,1 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *19,4 Km/h*

Precipitação: *21,9 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *8 ºC*
Max: *11 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *58%*
Max: *98%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1020 hPa*
Max: *1024 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 9,9 ºC
Hr: 98%
PA: 1024 hpa
Vento: 4,7 km/h de O


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

8,8ºC / 15,4ºC e 16,4 mm


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2012 às 01:02)

Noite fresca com muita humidade 9,5°C


----------



## tucha (2 Mar 2012 às 12:32)

Tempo a piorar aqui por Alfragide City, de manha estavam bem menos nuvens.
Céu a começar a "carregar", ou muito me engano ou vamos ter uma tarde como a de ontem, trovoadas aproximam-se...

Ainda não chove, mas está quase...


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2012 às 13:04)

tucha disse:


> Tempo a piorar aqui por Alfragide City, de manha estavam bem menos nuvens.
> Céu a começar a "carregar", ou muito me engano ou vamos ter uma tarde como a de ontem, trovoadas aproximam-se...
> 
> Ainda não chove, mas está quase...



Muito complicado hoje termos aqui na mesma zona a mesma instabilidade de ontem a instabilidade maior já se encontra a este em território espanhol, mas de qualquer das formas algum aguaceiro fraco e isolado não é de todo impossível!


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2012 às 13:07)

Aqui por Setúbal mínima de 8,7ºC

Agora céu a se tornar também muito mais carregado principalmente a oeste onde se formou aqui quase em cima uma pequena formação mas que não esta ativa  

13,6ºC, 81%hR, 1027,9hPa e vento fraco de SW


----------



## Du_Ga (2 Mar 2012 às 15:09)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a mínima foi de *9,0 ºC *( *-0,3 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 06h37_.

Dados actuais:

Céu encoberto.

Temp: 15,8 ºC
Hr: 69%
PA: 1027 hpa
Vento: 16,9 km/h


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2012 às 16:36)

Boas

Uma foto de a pouco!Antes caíram umas pingas que não molhou o chão 





16,6ºC, 65%Hr


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2012 às 16:43)

Aqui ainda mal estamos em Março e já existe o factor destruidor de cúmulos (vento de NW/nortada).

14,0ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2012 às 16:55)

Acabou de cair mais umas pingas por aqui!


----------



## Du_Ga (2 Mar 2012 às 17:57)

Por aqui a máxima foi de *15,9 ºC* ( *-1,2 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 15h20_.

Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente encoberto.

Temp: 13,1 ºC
Hr: 73%
PA: 1028 hpa
Vento: 11,9 km/h de NOO


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mar 2012 às 18:58)

Bastantes núvens no céu, hoje, mas sem qualquer precipitação.

Temperatura máxima de *15,2ºC* e actuais 12,6ºC.

74% de humidade e 13,0 km/h de ONO (292º).

1027 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Du_Ga (3 Mar 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *9,0 ºC*
Max: *15,9 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *20,5 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *7 ºC*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *8 ºC*
Max: *13 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *64%*
Max: *98%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1024 hPa*
Max: *1030 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 10,1 ºC
Hr: 89%
PA: 1030 hpa
Vento: 3,6 km/h de O


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2012 às 00:32)

Extremos de ontem:

9,4ºC / 15,0ºC e 0,2 mm


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mar 2012 às 01:32)

Sigo com 9,3ºC, estagnados, embora já tenha tido *8,9ºC*.

A madrugada segue calma, com 81% de humidade e vento nulo.

1029 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2012 às 07:19)

Boas

Mínima de 6,5ºC

Agora estão 8,3ºC, 94%hr a pressão já está nos 1031,5hPa e o vento é nulo!!


----------



## N_Fig (3 Mar 2012 às 13:59)

Finalmente chuva!
38 dias depois, voltou a cair água aqui pela Figueira! Houve aguaceiros durante a manhã, que foram alternando com períodos de maior acalmia em que o Sol tentava aparecer, mas não conseguia. De momento chove moderado, e ainda bem (mas só isto não chega...).


----------



## Du_Ga (3 Mar 2012 às 15:47)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a mínima foi de *9,1 ºC* ( *+0,1 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 03h42_.

Dados actuais:

Céu encoberto.

Temp: 16,4 ºC
Hr: 78%
PA: 1031 hpa
Vento: 4,3 km/h


----------



## Du_Ga (3 Mar 2012 às 19:17)

Máxima de *16,8 ºC* ( *+0,9 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 13h31_.

Dados actuais:

Céu muito nublado.

Temp: 14,2 ºC
Hr: 91%
PA: 1031 hPa
Vento: 3,6 km/h de OSO.


----------



## Du_Ga (3 Mar 2012 às 23:09)

Por aqui tem estado a cair chuva fraca, tendo registado até ao momento *0,4 mm *de precipitação.

Dados actuais:

Chuva fraca.

Temp: 14,0 ºC
Hr: 97%
PA: 1031 hpa
Vento: 4,0 km/h


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Mar 2012 às 23:09)

Hey people, it's raining!

Boa noite!

Por aqui foi um dia de muitas nuvens de manhã à noite. Temperaturas bastante agradáveis e sempre com um ventinho a correr. Foi um dia húmido também.

Neste momento chove fraco por Loures, 14.2ºC e 86%.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2012 às 23:13)

Por aqui vai chuviscando, a um ritmo que daqui a pouco fará registar 0,2 mm.

13,8ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Lousano (3 Mar 2012 às 23:18)

O dia foi de céu encoberto com período de chuva fraca durante a tarde.

Tmax: 17,6ºC

Tmin: 5,3ºC

Tactual: 14,9ºC

Precip: 1,0mm


----------



## Lousano (3 Mar 2012 às 23:44)

Por agora chove moderado. 

Já acumulou 2,8mm.


----------



## Du_Ga (4 Mar 2012 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *9,1 ºC*
Max: *16,8 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *12,2 Km/h*

Precipitação: *0,4 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *8 ºC*
Max: *14 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *77%*
Max: *98%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1030 hPa*
Max: *1032 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Céu muito nublado

Temp: 14,0 ºC
Hr: 98%
PA: 1032 hpa
Vento: 3,6 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2012 às 00:26)

Extremos de ontem:

8,3ºC / 15,0ºC e 0,2 mm


----------



## Du_Ga (4 Mar 2012 às 14:41)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui uma mínima de muito calor...com *12,6 ºC* ( *+3,5 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 04h42_.

Dados actuais:

Céu muito nublado

Temp: 16,9 ºC
Hr: 75%
PA: 1031 hpa
Vento: 7,6 km/h de NO


----------



## Du_Ga (4 Mar 2012 às 18:49)

Máxima de *17,3 ºC* ( *+0,5 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 12h06_.

Dados actuais:

Céu pouco nublado

Temp: 13,6 ºC
Hr: 84%
PA: 1031 hpa
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Du_Ga (4 Mar 2012 às 19:38)

A mínima referida durante a tarde foi já ultrapassada neste momento registando-se os seguintes dados por aqui:

Temp: *12,5 ºC*
Hr: 89%
PA: 1031 hpa
Vento: 6,5 km/h de O


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Mar 2012 às 19:43)

Boa noite.

Novamente um dia de muitas nuvens, mas com boas abertas durante da tarde, tornando-se pouco nublado ao anoitecer.

Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

11,3ºC / 16,1ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (5 Mar 2012 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *10,2 ºC* ( *+1,1 ºC* que Sábado, dia 3), registada _às 23h29_.
Max: *17,3 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *20,9 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *9 ºC*
Max: *14 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *70%*
Max: *98%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1030 hPa*
Max: *1032 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 10,1 ºC
Hr: 94%
PA: 1031 hpa
Vento: 4,3 km/h de O


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mar 2012 às 09:25)

O dia de ontem foi marcado por imensa nebulosidade baixa, que cobriu os céus até perto do pôr-do-Sol.

Na madrugada de hoje, a temperatura caiu até aos *9,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 11,5ºC, 11,5 km/h de NE (45º), e 76% de humidade, com pressão nos 1029 hPa.

O céu apresente apenas alguns Fractus dispersos.


----------



## Du_Ga (5 Mar 2012 às 14:02)

Boa tarde,

Aqui a mínima atingiu os *9,0 ºC* ( *-1,2 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 06h34_.


Dados actuais:

Temp: 15,1 ºC
Hr: 70%
PA: 1028 hpa
Vento: 13,7 km/h de NOO


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2012 às 14:12)

Boas

Nem as mínimas já são frias mínima aqui de 10,2ºC

Agora 18,8ºC, 45%Hr, 1028,0hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Du_Ga (5 Mar 2012 às 18:07)

Por aqui a máxima foi de *15,3 ºC* ( *-2,0 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 12h36_.

Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

Temp: 12,9 ºC
Hr: 73%
PA: 1028 hpa
Vento: 17,6 km/h de O


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2012 às 18:10)

Máxima aqui de *19,8ºC* ontem foi de *19,9ºC*

Agora estão 16,1ºC


----------



## Geiras (5 Mar 2012 às 21:08)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *19.7ºC*
Mínima: *7.3ºC*
Rajada máxima: *23km/h*


----------



## Lousano (5 Mar 2012 às 22:15)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de céu encoberto durante a manhã e de pouco nublado durante a tarde.

Tmax: 17,1ºC

Tmin: 7,9ºC

Tactual: 9,6ºC

Este mês será entre 3ºC/5ºC mais quente em relação a Janeiro e Fevereiro.


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2012 às 23:56)

9,9ºc atuais e é a mínima de hoje! 82%Hr e pressão de 1029,3hPa o vento vai se mantendo constante mas fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2012 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

10,0ºC / 16,1ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (6 Mar 2012 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *9,0 ºC*
Max: *15,3 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *24,8 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *6 ºC*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *7 ºC*
Max: *10 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *64%*
Max: *96%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1027 hPa*
Max: *1031 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 9,3 ºC
Hr: 89%
PA: 1029 hpa
Vento: 16,9 km/h de NO
Wind Chill: 6 ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2012 às 08:22)

Bom dia.

Actuais 10,9ºC, depois de uma mínima de *8,9ºC*.

Humidade nos 85% e 17,6 km/h de N (360º), com céu muito nublado, maioritariamente por Altostratus, e 1028 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Du_Ga (6 Mar 2012 às 09:36)

Bom dia,

Uma mínima de *8,3 ºC* por aqui ( *-0,7 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 03h27_.

Dados actuais:

Céu pouco nublado.

Temp: 13,0 ºC
Hr: 81%
PA: 1029 hpa
Vento: 12,2 km/h de O


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2012 às 13:12)

Boas

Mínima em Setúbal de 9,7ºC

Agora sol como sempre e 18,0ºC, 45%Hr, 1028,4hPa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Du_Ga (6 Mar 2012 às 18:50)

Por aqui a máxima foi de *16,8 ºC* ( *+1,5 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 12h58_.

Por voltas das 16h e das 17h chegaram a cair uns ligeiros chuviscos de pouca duração em ambas as alturas, que não acumularam nada!

Tem sido um dia de bastante vento, principalmente a partir das 17h, tendo já registado uma rajada máxima de *27,7 km/h*.

Dados actuais:

Céu muito nublado.

- Temperatura: *13,0 ºC*;
- Humidade: *91%*;
- Pressão: *1027 hPa*;
- Vento: *19,8 km/h* de O


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2012 às 18:56)

Máxima aqui de *18,8ºC* mínima *9,7ºC*

Agora estão 14,3ºC, 77%Hr, 1027,0hPa e vento fraco


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2012 às 22:07)

Temperatura quase estagnada 13,3ºC

Rajada máxima 42km/h


----------



## Du_Ga (7 Mar 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *8,3 ºC*
Max: *16,8 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *28,4 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *5 ºC*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *7 ºC*
Max: *12 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *56%*
Max: *95%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1026 hPa*
Max: *1029 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu muito nublado

- Temperatura: *12,1 ºC*;
- Humidade: *91%*;
- Pressão: *1027 hPa*;
- Vento: *13,0 km/h* de O


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2012 às 00:10)

Extremos de ontem:

9,4ºC / 16,1ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (7 Mar 2012 às 12:46)

Boa tarde,

Uma mínima de *11,8 ºC* por aqui ( *+ 3,5 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 03h53_.

Dados actuais:

Céu pouco nublado

- Temperatura: *17,5 ºC*;
- Humidade: *48%*;
- Pressão: *1028 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2012 às 12:58)

Boas

Mínima altinha de *12,3ºC*

Agora já aperta o calor estão 19,4ºC, 37%Hr, 1028,2hPa com vento fraco a moderado de NE


----------



## Lousano (7 Mar 2012 às 22:03)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Tmax: 19,8ºC

Tmin: 8,6ºC

Tactual: 12,8ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2012 às 22:59)

A máxima aqui foi de *20,9ºC*

Por agora sigo com 13,8ºC e vento nulo


----------



## Du_Ga (8 Mar 2012 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *11,4 ºC* ( *+3,1 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 23h50_
Max: *19,1 ºC* ( *+2,3 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 16h30_

Vento:
Max: *24,8 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *5 ºC*
Max: *12 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *40%*
Max: *96%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1026 hPa*
Max: *1032 hPa*



Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *11,4 ºC*;
- Humidade: *94%*;
- Pressão: *1031 hPa*;
- Vento: *7,9 km/h* de NO


----------



## F_R (8 Mar 2012 às 10:28)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 8.0ºC
Agora 13.7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Mar 2012 às 12:02)

Bom dia de Primavera!!
Hoje a temperatura vai, pela primeira vez este ano, passar os 20ºC, e presumo que com uma boa margem, depois da máxima de ontem ter sido de 19.9ºC...

A esta hora, sigo já com 19.5ºC e a subir bem...


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2012 às 12:15)

Boas

Mínima de 11,3ºC

Agora estão já uns primaveris 19,6ºC com vento quase nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2012 às 13:05)

E eis que atingimos os primeiros 20ºC de Março, estou com 20,0ºC.

Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2012 às 14:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> E eis que atingimos os primeiros 20ºC de Março, estou com 20,0ºC.
> 
> Vento fraco de NE.



A poucos quilómetros de distância, o vento tem-se mantido entre OSO (248º) e ONO (292º), e soprado moderado.

A temperatura actual é de *17,3ºC*, ainda não tendo passado dos 18,5ºC, e a humidade encontra-se nos *70%*. 

1027 hPa de pressão, e uns quantos Fractus. Nevoeiro na Serra.


EDIT (14:30): *16,6ºC* / *71%*.


----------



## Du_Ga (8 Mar 2012 às 15:22)

Gilmet disse:


> A poucos quilómetros de distância, o vento tem-se mantido entre OSO (248º) e ONO (292º), e soprado moderado.
> 
> A temperatura actual é de *17,3ºC*, ainda não tendo passado dos 18,5ºC, e a humidade encontra-se nos *70%*.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde,

Ainda a menos quilómetros de distância.....por aqui a máxima até ao momento não passou dos *18,6 ºC*. A mínima foi de *10,6 ºC* ( *-0,9 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 05h22_.


Dados actuais:

Céu pouco nublado

- Temperatura: *17,4 ºC*;
- Humidade: *77%*;
- Pressão: *1028 hPa*;
- Vento: *12,2 km/h* de NOO


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2012 às 17:24)

Temperatura máxima aqui foi de *22,9ºC*

Agora estão 22,5ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (8 Mar 2012 às 18:57)

Temperatura máxima de *18,6 ºC* ( *-0,5 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 13h39_.

Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *14,2 ºC*;
- Humidade: *82%*;
- Pressão: *1027 hPa*;
- Vento: *6,8 km/h* de NO


----------



## Lousano (8 Mar 2012 às 19:34)

Boa noite.

Depois do nevoeiro matinal, o dia foi primaveril.

Tmax: 24,1ºC

Tmin: 7,4ºC

Tactual: 15,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2012 às 21:24)

Estou com 17,8ºC  a temperatura está mais alta agora do que às 16h.

Vento fraco de norte.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2012 às 23:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estou com 17,8ºC



Novamente bastante discrepantes. Tenho-me mantido na casa dos 13ºC desde as 19h. No entanto, há pouco, atingi os 12,5ºC, altura em que o vento, que sopra de NE (45º), se intensificou, elevando a temperatura aos 13,6ºC actuais, em poucos minutos.

Humidade nos 68% e pressão a 1027 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2012 às 23:47)

Ao ritmo de *+4,8ºC/h*, sigo com uns fantásticos *16,2ºC*. 

Humidade nos 60% e vento médio de 34 km/h, chegando frequentemente aos 45 km/h, de ENE (68º).


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2012 às 23:50)

Uma autêntica noite de fazer inveja a muitas bem mais frias de verão 

Mantenho-me com 17,6ºC e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2012 às 23:52)

Estou aqui com 15,9ºC, 63%Hr e com vento fraco de E/NE


----------



## Du_Ga (8 Mar 2012 às 23:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> Uma autêntica noite de fazer inveja a muitas bem mais frias de verão
> 
> Mantenho-me com 17,6ºC e vento fraco de NNE.




Por aqui o panorama também é igual...neste momento sigo com *16,1 ºC* e vento de NE. Humidade nos *52%* (humidade mais baixa registada durante o dia de hoje).


----------



## Du_Ga (9 Mar 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *10,6 ºC*
Max: *18,6 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *20,9 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *6 ºC*
Max: *14 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *52%*
Max: *98%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1027 hPa*
Max: *1031 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *16,0 ºC*;
- Humidade: *52%*;
- Pressão: *1027 hPa*;
- Vento: *9,0 km/h* de NEE


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2012 às 00:17)

Extremos de ontem:

11,1ºC / 20,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mar 2012 às 07:43)

Bom dia!

Noite bastante ventosa, com rajada máxima de *68,3 km/h* e valor médio máximo de *55,3 km/h*, ambos do quadrante leste.

A temperatura oscilou entre os 16,3ºC e os *13,0ºC*, mínima do dia.

De momento, 13,5ºC e 16,9 km/h de ENE (68º), com 36% de humidade.

Pressão nos 1027 hPa e céu completamente limpo.


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2012 às 12:07)

Vento o que é isso? este inverno nem isso aqui faz! rajada máxima este ano ainda apenas 53,1km/h

Mínima desta noite *11,6ºC* 

Agora estão já uns quentes 20,8ºC, 26%Hr, 1029,2hPa e vento fraco


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2012 às 12:59)

Já estão 22,1ºC e 24%Hr o vento sopra fraco de NE


----------



## Geiras (9 Mar 2012 às 14:11)

23.4ºC, 21%HR e vento fraco de N/NE.


----------



## Du_Ga (9 Mar 2012 às 15:13)

Boa tarde,

A mínima foi de *12,5 ºC* por aqui ( *+1,9 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 07h49_.

Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *20,0 ºC*;
- Humidade: *35%*;
- Pressão: *1028 hPa*;
- Vento: *3,2 km/h* de NE


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2012 às 16:22)

Máxima de 22,6ºC, de momento 21,6ºC, humidade muito baixa, 29% embora já tenha tido 26%.

Vento fraco entre NW e NE.


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2012 às 17:28)

Em Setúbal máxima de *24,6ºC* 
Mínima:*11.6ºC*

Humidade mínima: *20%* 

Neste momento 23,9ºc, 24%Hr, 1027,2hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Lousano (9 Mar 2012 às 20:04)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia de sol e vento fraco.

Tmax: 23,2ºC

Tmin: 6,2ºC

Tactual: 17,2ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (9 Mar 2012 às 20:09)

Máxima de *20,7 ºC* ( *+2,1 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 15h32_. A humidade atingiu um mínimo de *32%*.

Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *15,0 ºC*;
- Humidade: *44%*;
- Pressão: *1028 hPa*;
- Vento: *6,1 km/h* de NO


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2012 às 21:40)

A noite seque quentinha com 17,8ºC e humidade de 39%


----------



## Gato Preto (9 Mar 2012 às 22:43)

Boa noite,

Há já bastante tempo que não participo neste forum, embora o acompanhe diariamente, simplesmente porque o meus fracos conhecimentos raramente acrescentam algo aos membros mais sabedores e participativos.

Mas hoje acho que talvez tenha algo interressante:

Quando cheguei a casa às 20h30, tinha 18,8ºC e 5% HR. Neste momento sigo com 17,2ºC e 8% HR.
HR tão baixa nunca tinha registado, nem no verão. Será possível ou a estação está maluca? 

A temperatura máxima de hoje foi 22,3ºC.

Obrigado


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mar 2012 às 23:33)

Gato Preto disse:


> HR tão baixa nunca tinha registado, nem no verão. Será possível ou a estação está maluca?



Os valores não estão correctos. O sensor deve ter tido algum problema de transmissão ou conversão de dados. Avaliando pela estação que presumo estar mais próxima do teu local, ESTA (2855 Corroios, Seixal), de momento estão 48%, tendo o valor mínimo sido de 23%.

---

Por cá, deu-se hoje o dia mais quente do ano, até ao momento, com máxima de *22,3ºC*.

De momento, 13,8ºC, oscilando fortemente, conforme o vento sopra.

Humidade nos 42% e pressão nos 1028 hPa.


----------



## Du_Ga (10 Mar 2012 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *12,5 ºC*
Max: *20,7 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *21,2 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *-1 ºC*
Max: *6 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *32%*
Max: *52%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1026 hPa*
Max: *1029 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *15,1 ºC*;
- Humidade: *42%*;
- Pressão: *1028 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2012 às 00:22)

Extremos de ontem:

13,3ºC / 22,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2012 às 00:41)

A temperatura desceu até aos *12,0ºC*, às 00:31, altura em que o vento começou a soprar novamente.

De momento, apenas 9 minutos depois, sigo com *15,0ºC*! Foi atingido um ritmo instantâneo (variação por 5 minutos) de *+21,6ºC/h*! 

Humidade nos 43%.


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2012 às 01:03)

Calor também em Caneças, com a Davis de lá a registar neste momento 17,2ºC.

Em contra-partida, na Costa de Caparica, o tempo é outro.
P.Rainha com 4,5ºC às 0h.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2012 às 01:05)

Em cerca de meia-hora, a temperatura subiu mais de 5ºC.

Actuais *17,3ºC* e 37% de humidade. 41,0 km/h de NE (45º), com rajadas a atingirem os 48 km/h.

1028 hPa. Uma madrugada muito agradável, por agora.


----------



## Du_Ga (10 Mar 2012 às 01:08)

Por aqui a temperatura apenas atingiu os *14,5 ºC* desde as 00h00 tendo uma subida muito rápida também até aos *16,4 ºC*.

Neste momento situa-se nos *16,2 ºC*...calor...! Humidade nos *40%*.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2012 às 01:26)

Gilmet disse:


> *+21,6ºC/h*



Caredo...aqui sempre se manteve alta, de momento encontra-se nos 18,1ºC, vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Du_Ga (10 Mar 2012 às 01:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Caredo...aqui sempre se manteve alta, de momento encontra-se nos 18,1ºC, vento fraco de NE.



Aqui já subiu até aos 17,2 ºC...de momento estão *17,1 ºC*

Humidade de *37%* e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2012 às 10:29)

Noite bem mais fria! mínima de 8,2ºC junto ao solo houve inversão térmica

Agora está uma manha bem mais fresca que ontem 14,4ºc com humidade alta 70% já estragou os planos de quem queria ir para a praia logo de manha  bem feita

PS: O IM teve 3ºC de mínima mas na cidade de Setúbal não foi nada disso mais uma para enganar o povo! já tiravam a estação dali e a metiam na cidade


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2012 às 11:11)

Bom dia!

Durante a madrugada, a temperatura chegou a subir aos *18,3ºC*.

A mínima acabou por ser os *12,0ºC* atingidos antes dessa subida, uma vez que posteriormente não desci abaixo dos 14,5ºC.

De momento, como o vento continua a soprar, em geral, moderado, ainda me encontro com 16,3ºC.

13,3 km/h de ESE (112º), e 35% de humidade.

1030 hPa de pressão, e céu muito nublado por Cirrus Spissatus e Cirrus Uncinus.


----------



## Du_Ga (10 Mar 2012 às 16:08)

Boa tarde,

Uma mínima de *13,7 ºC* por aqui ( *+1,2 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 07h57_.

Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *17,2 ºC*;
- Humidade: *53%*;
- Pressão: *1029 hPa*;
- Vento: *3,2 km/h* de O


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2012 às 16:19)

Dia mais fresco em relação a ontem por aqui!

Temperatura máxima até agora de 21,2ºC 

Neste momento 20,8ºC, 47%, 1028,7hPa e vento fraco


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2012 às 18:02)

A máxima foi mesmo *21,2ºC*

Agora estão 17,9ºC bem mais fresco hoje


----------



## Du_Ga (10 Mar 2012 às 18:51)

Por aqui também mais fresco que ontem, com uma máxima de *17,7 ºC* ( *-3,0 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 12h55_.

Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *14,4 ºC*;
- Humidade: *53%*;
- Pressão: *1030 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## Du_Ga (10 Mar 2012 às 21:01)

A mínima de *13,7 ºC* registada durante a madrugada, foi já batida durante a noite, _às 20h56_, com *12,7 ºC*, com tendência para continuar a descer.

Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *12,7 ºC*;
- Humidade: *82%*;
- Pressão: *1030 hPa*;
- Vento: *5,0 km/h* de NO


----------



## Du_Ga (11 Mar 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *12,0 ºC* ( *-0,5 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 23h52_
Max: *17,7 ºC* ( *-3,0 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 12h55_

Vento:
Max: *14,0 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *0 ºC*
Max: *11 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *37%*
Max: *87%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1027 hPa*
Max: *1031 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *12,0 ºC*;
- Humidade: *87%*;
- Pressão: *1028 hPa*;
- Vento: *4,3 km/h* de NO


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2012 às 00:33)

Extremos de ontem:

12,8ºC / 18,3ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2012 às 12:28)

Boas

Mínima de 7,6ºC 

Agora estão 17,9ºC, 66%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Mar 2012 às 12:38)

Boas!

Mais um dia primaveril de Inverno, muito Sol, poucas nuvens (altas), vento fraco/nulo e calor.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mar 2012 às 12:48)

Boa tarde!

*20,5ºC* neste momento, após uma mínima de *9,6ºC*.

Humidade nos 41% e vento fraco de NO (315º).

Pressão nos 1024 hPa e céu pouco nublado por Cirrus Spissatus.


----------



## Du_Ga (11 Mar 2012 às 14:24)

Aqui a mínima foi de *10,1 ºC* ( *-1,9 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 04h46_.

Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *19,8 ºC*;
- Humidade: *48%*;
- Pressão: *1024 hPa*;
- Vento: *4,3 km/h* de ESE


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2012 às 15:05)

Hoje não quer aquecer!! estão 18,3ºC muito longe do previsto ainda


----------



## Du_Ga (11 Mar 2012 às 18:28)

Máxima de *20,1 ºC* ( *+2,4 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 15h10_.

Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *16,0 ºC*;
- Humidade: *45%*;
- Pressão: *1023 hPa*;
- Vento: *9,7 km/h* de O


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mar 2012 às 19:24)

Máxima de 25,4 ºC.

Dias primaveris de céu limpo e vento fraco, por vezes chega a ser nulo.

Só as mínimas é que ainda se mantêm frescas, hoje com 10,5 ºC mas notoriamente em subida.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mar 2012 às 19:25)

De momento ainda 17,7 ºC e vento apenas agora a atingir a classificação de moderado. 

Durante todo o dia não a tinha atingido, uma vez que apenas agora rodou para NO.


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2012 às 22:07)

Máxima aqui por Setúbal *19,5ºC* muito longe do calor previsto

Agora 16,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mar 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

10,6ºC / 22,2ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (12 Mar 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *10,1 ºC*
Max: *20,1 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *16,6 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *2 ºC*
Max: *11 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *41%*
Max: *97%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1023 hPa*
Max: *1029 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *15,0 ºC*;
- Humidade: *41%*;
- Pressão: *1023 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mar 2012 às 08:18)

Bom dia.

Ontem a temperatura máxima ficou-se pelos *21,8ºC*.

Nesta madrugada, marcada pelos 0,0 km/h constantes, mínima de *9,1ºC*.

Actuais 10,9ºC, 57% de humidade, e vento nulo. 1023 hPa.


----------



## Du_Ga (12 Mar 2012 às 12:08)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a mínima chegou aos *9,7 ºC* (  *-0,4 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 06h48_.

Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *18,0 ºC*;
- Humidade: *47%*;
- Pressão: *1025 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2012 às 13:58)

Mínima de 10,2ºC mais perto do solo foi 8,7ºC nada a ver com 3ºc como diz o IM a 3 dias seguidos

Quanto a temperatura atual é de apenas 17,4ºC mais uma vez muito mais baixa do que o previsto


----------



## Brunomc (12 Mar 2012 às 17:43)

29.6ºC às 16h na estação do IM de Lisboa - Alvalade.
Não deve tar boa..


----------



## Du_Ga (12 Mar 2012 às 19:55)

Máxima de *19,5 ºC* ( *-0,6 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 14h10_.

Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *13,5 ºC*;
- Humidade: *82%*;
- Pressão: *1024 hPa*;
- Vento: *7,2 km/h* de NOO


----------



## Lousano (12 Mar 2012 às 22:19)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia de sol e vento fraco (ainda não existiu um dia ventoso no presente ano).

Tmax: 24,8ºC

Tmin: 7,6ºC

Tactual: 12,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

10,6ºC / 20,6ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (13 Mar 2012 às 00:09)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *9,7 ºC*
Max: *19,5 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *15,1 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *0 ºC*
Max: *11 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *38%*
Max: *93%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1022 hPa*
Max: *1025 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *14,4 ºC*;
- Humidade: *53%*;
- Pressão: *1023 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mar 2012 às 08:21)

Bom dia!

Ontem, máxima de *20,8ºC*.

De momento, 12,2ºC após uma mínima de *9,9ºC*. O vento encontra-se nulo.

Humidade nos 69% e pressão nos 1023 hPa. 

Céu completamente limpo.


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2012 às 12:41)

Boas

Mínima de 12,0ºC

Agora estão 23,1ºC, 28%Hr, 1023,8Hpa e vento quase nulo


----------



## squidward (13 Mar 2012 às 12:56)

Já sigo com *23ºC* 

estamos em Junho??


----------



## Du_Ga (13 Mar 2012 às 13:29)

Boa tarde,

Uma mínima de *10,8 ºC* por aqui ( *+1,1 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 07h42_.

Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *20,2 ºC*;
- Humidade: *43%*;
- Pressão: *1023 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2012 às 13:44)

Bem que calorão já!! em Setúbal 25,1ºC com vento quase nulo e humidade de 28%


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Mar 2012 às 14:04)

Boas

Mais um dia de muito Sol, sem nuvens, vento fraco/nulo, (~)25.0ºC e UV 7.0 (+2.0 que o previsto pelo IM).


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mar 2012 às 14:37)

Está mesmo muito calor ! 

Setúbal já com quase *27*ºC !


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2012 às 17:45)

Máxima incrível em Setúbal de *27,8ºC* mais 7,4ºC que ontem 

Agora estão 24,7ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mar 2012 às 17:46)

Estão 25,6ºC agora e á sombra 23,0ºC. Já abri as minha janelas


----------



## Du_Ga (13 Mar 2012 às 18:23)

Máxima de *21,1 ºC* ( *+1,6 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 14h30_.

Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *17,9 ºC*;
- Humidade: *58%*;
- Pressão: *1022 hPa*;
- Vento: *9,7 km/h* de NOO


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2012 às 18:33)

Máxima de 23,7ºC  

De momento 18,0ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2012 às 19:16)

Ainda com uns quentes 21,0ºC


----------



## Geiras (13 Mar 2012 às 20:02)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *25.7ºC* 
Mínima: *4.8ºC*


----------



## Lousano (13 Mar 2012 às 20:13)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia de sol, semelhante aos anteriores.

Tmax: 24,1ºC

Tmin: 4,4ºC

Tactual: 15,5ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Mar 2012 às 23:25)

Boa noite... E é isso mesmo, muito boa noite, até diria noite de Verão... Por aqui (~)15.0ºC, mas sensação de uns 17/18ºC. Vento fraco/nulo e humidade relativa abaixo dos 50%... 

A ver se a partir de amanhã dá-se a "revolução temporária"


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2012 às 23:26)

Noite bem amena por aqui estão 17,2ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (13 Mar 2012 às 23:28)

Por aqui, temperatura também bastante agradável...com *16,2 ºC*.


----------



## Du_Ga (14 Mar 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *10,8 ºC*
Max: *21,1 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *16,6 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *3 ºC*
Max: *10 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *42%*
Max: *66%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1021 hPa*
Max: *1024 hPa*



Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *16,2 ºC*;
- Humidade: *42%*;
- Pressão: *1022 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2012 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

12,2ºC / 23,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mar 2012 às 10:17)

Bom dia!

Ontem, dia quente com máxima de *23,4ºC*. [Também a máxima do ano.]

Hoje, madrugada amena, com mínima veranesca, *14,7ºC*.

De momento, 17,9ºC e 37% de humidade.

Vento nos 15,5 km/h de E (90º) e céu muito nublado, maioritariamente por Cirrostratus.

1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2012 às 12:41)

Boas

Mínima de 11,0ºC

Agora estão já uns quentes 23,9ºC e humidade de 28% apenas


----------



## Du_Ga (14 Mar 2012 às 14:38)

Uma mínima de Verão com *14,3 ºC* por aqui ( *+3,5 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 07h01_.

Dados actuais:

Céu pouco nublado

- Temperatura: *22,0 ºC*;
- Humidade: *35%*;
- Pressão: *1021 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mar 2012 às 16:07)

Dia de Verão, por cá, com máxima até ao momento de *24,7ºC*.

Por agora, 23,7ºC e 29% de humidade, com vento fraco do quadrante Sul.

1021 hPa de pressão, e céu muito nublado por Cirrostratus, Cirrus Fibratus, Cirrus Uncinus, Cirrus Spissatus e Altocumulus Castellanus.


----------



## Du_Ga (14 Mar 2012 às 18:38)

Máxima de *22,5 ºC* ( *+1,4 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 14h47_.

Dados actuais:

Céu pouco nublado

- Temperatura: *17,8 ºC*;
- Humidade: *44%*;
- Pressão: *1022 hPa*;
- Vento: *6,8 km/h* de O


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2012 às 18:40)

Em Setúbal hoje máxima mais baixa do que ontem! ficou pelos *25,3ºC* 

Agora estão 17,6ºC e algumas nuvens que tem aumentado ao longo da tarde


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2012 às 18:55)

17,8ºC e vento nulo.

1021,8 hpa.


----------



## Du_Ga (14 Mar 2012 às 21:05)

A mínima de *14,3 ºC* foi já alcançada, sendo registados há momentos, *14,2 ºC*.



Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *14,2 ºC*;
- Humidade: *60%*;
- Pressão: *1023 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco* de NO


----------



## Lousano (14 Mar 2012 às 21:49)

Boa noite.

Um dia mais interessante, de céu muito nublado durante todo o dia mas com aumento de estratocúmulos durante a tarde.

Tmax: 26,3ºC

Tmin: 6,9ºC

Tactual: 15,0ºC (e céu estrelado  - bom sinal para algum aquecimento amanhã)


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2012 às 22:08)

A noite segue tranquila como todas alias (tirando amanha) 

15,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mar 2012 às 22:35)

Mira-Sintra segue _gelada_, com *11,1ºC* e nevoeiro, curiosamente com apenas *73%* de humidade, e 5,8 km/h de *NE (45º)*. 

1023 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2012 às 22:54)

Gilmet disse:


> Mira-Sintra segue _gelada_, com *11,1ºC* e nevoeiro, curiosamente com apenas *73%* de humidade, e 5,8 km/h de *NE (45º)*.



Aqui 14,0ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Mar 2012 às 23:45)

Boas

Dia marcado pela presença constante de muitas nuvens altas, e ao fim do dia muita virga. Ainda assim um dia bastante quente e seco.
____
Finalmente uma noite húmida! Até cheira a terra molhada! (ou algo do género...) Há neblina, e está-se a tornar uma noite bastante fresca, em comparação com os últimos dias.


----------



## Du_Ga (15 Mar 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *12,0 ºC* ( *+1,2 ºC* que ontem, registada _às 23h45_)
Max: *22,5 ºC* ( *+1,4 ºC* que ontem, registada _às 14h47_)

Vento:
Max: *17,3 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *2 ºC*
Max: *9 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *34%*
Max: *71%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1021 hPa*
Max: *1023 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *12,2 ºC*;
- Humidade: *69%*;
- Pressão: *1022 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

12,8ºC / 23,9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mar 2012 às 00:26)

Extremos de dia 13:

9,4 ºC / 27,9 ºC

0,0 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mar 2012 às 00:27)

Extremos de dia 14:

12,1 ºC / 27,2 ºC

0,0 mm


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2012 às 00:28)

Inicio a madrugada com 12,6ºC, 72%Hr e vento nulo a pressão é de 1023,0hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2012 às 01:18)

Gilmet disse:


> Mira-Sintra segue _gelada_, com *11,1ºC* e nevoeiro



Está a chegar o nevoeiro aqui  

12,4ºC e vento nulo, se assim mantiver vamos ter uma mínima engraçada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Mar 2012 às 01:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> Está a chegar o nevoeiro aqui
> 
> 12,4ºC e vento nulo, se assim mantiver vamos ter uma mínima engraçada.



Engraçada do tipo "normal para a época"?


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2012 às 01:40)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Engraçada do tipo "normal para a época"?



Normal, nada de extraordinário.


----------



## F_R (15 Mar 2012 às 09:11)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 9.6ºC

Agora 13.7ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2012 às 12:40)

Boas

Mínima de 10,4ºC

Agora estão 18,7ºc, 60%Hr, 1024,7hPa e vento fraco o céu está muito nublado e já se vê uma célula ativa a sul


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2012 às 13:50)

Ouvi o primeiro trovão do dia 

17,7ºC
64%Hr


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2012 às 13:51)

Por aqui nuvens escuras a Sul para encher a vista. Nada de especial, por enquanto. 

Já me contento bastante se tiver uma trovoada que seja, se for à noite melhor ainda. 

De momento 18,1ºC e 62% HR. Vento fraco, de vez em quando com umas rajadas esporádicas.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mar 2012 às 13:54)

Típica trovoada de Primavera ! 

Estão 20,7ºC e 51% de HR. Céu completamente negro e ouvi agora o 1º trovão.


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2012 às 14:04)

Trovoada bem audível em Setúbal está a passar a oeste vejo os cordoes de chuva


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2012 às 14:05)

miguel disse:


> Trovoada bem audível em Setúbal está a passar a oeste vejo os cordoes de chuva



Também já se ouve aqui.


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Mar 2012 às 14:16)

Em Lisboa para já nada de significativo, o vento está nulo e a sensação de abafado é grande. Como estou com vista para toda a margem sul, realmente a coisa promete para o outro lado do Tejo. Imensas cortinas de chuva visíveis desde o Seixal ao Montijo.


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2012 às 14:27)

Chove fraco aqui, dádiva dos céus. 

A coisa está preta  o detector está louco e já registou quase 60 descargas por minuto.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (15 Mar 2012 às 14:40)

miguel disse:


> Ouvi o primeiro trovão do dia
> 
> 17,7ºC
> 64%Hr


Também ouvi esse primeiro do dia aqui em Setúbal e vi o clarão! Só falta a chuva.


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2012 às 14:52)

Nova trovoada a vir de Sul já a estou a ouvir 

16,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2012 às 14:58)

Aqui já pingou, entretanto começou a ficar limpo, de momento céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e alguns cumulos. Não tarda o vento roda pra NW, e fica céu limpo 

17,4ºC e 65%.


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Mar 2012 às 14:59)

Boa tarde,

Ás 14h30m estava a "choverinho" em Lisboa - Marquês de Pombal. Agora que já subi e me sentei à secretária olho lá para fora e é como se nada tivesse acontecido. Acho que muita gente nem deu por ela...


----------



## Du_Ga (15 Mar 2012 às 15:01)

Boa tarde,

A mínima por aqui foi de *10,5 ºC* ( *-1,5 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 00h38_.

Por aqui tem estado tudo normal, tirando o facto de a nebulosidade ter vindo a aumentar, mas nem chuva nem trovoadas!

Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *18,9 ºC*;
- Humidade: *58%*;
- Pressão: *1023 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2012 às 15:03)

Isto sim é um festival de descargas...


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Mar 2012 às 15:27)

deixem aguma coisa para a gente  

aproveitem  porque por estes lados o ceu só esta nublado!


----------



## lismen (15 Mar 2012 às 15:28)

Boa tarde aquela mancha de descargas ali na região de setubal não vai afectar a capital nas proximas horas e que pelo menos parece


----------



## Aurélio (15 Mar 2012 às 15:31)

Bem o modelo GFS até ao momento que mostrava a precipitação no litoral oeste entre Sagres e Lisboa !!

Para já muito mal o modelo Hirlam mas ainda pode ser haja alguma coisa lá mais pro final da tarde !!


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2012 às 15:31)

Muito escuro aqui. Um trovão perto daqui ouviu-se bem, isto está num vai não vai...


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mar 2012 às 15:35)

O GFS vai saindo agora e coloca "bastante chuva" para aqui e trovoada especialmente a partir das 17h...

Tenho 19,6ºC e céu negro.


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2012 às 15:40)

Relâmpago bem visível seguido de trovão que se ouviu bem! 

Já lavei a vista!  

EDIT 15:44 - Mais 2 raios!


----------



## Aurélio (15 Mar 2012 às 15:45)

AndréFrade disse:


> O GFS vai saindo agora e coloca "bastante chuva" para aqui e trovoada especialmente a partir das 17h...
> 
> Tenho 19,6ºC e céu negro.



Sim quando derem chuva para aqui ... já sei que ela vai ir para Lisboa é o costume .... !!
O GFS dá chuva em todo o litoral Oeste até fim da tarde e depois simplesmente desaparece tudo assim que diminui a radiação ...... !!!


----------



## Relâmpago (15 Mar 2012 às 15:59)

Aqui em Lisboa, junto ao Tejo, ameaça trovoada. Céu muito escuro.


----------



## Du_Ga (15 Mar 2012 às 15:59)

Por aqui já são audíveis vários trovões...e a sul bastante escuro.

Sigo com *17,9 ºC* e *58%* de humidade. Já cairam umas pingas fracas por aqui.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mar 2012 às 16:03)

As células seguem para noroeste, passando sobre a parte ocidental da Península de Setúbal e deslocando-se para oeste de Lisboa ...

ImapWeather

Radar IM


----------



## Norther (15 Mar 2012 às 16:07)

pelo radar na zona de Sines deve estar um bom festival


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2012 às 16:09)

Aqui está a chover imenso, o chão já está assim


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mar 2012 às 16:10)

Há ANOS que não ouvia um trovão assim 

Foi muuuito perto !


----------



## ct5iul (15 Mar 2012 às 16:17)

Lightning disse:


> Trata-se de um erro. Se reparares nos gráficos da estação, verás que, ao mesmo tempo que é acusada precipitação, a intensidade do vento registada também tem erros, com uma rajada de mais de 64 km/h.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAJUDALI2&day=01&month=03&year=2012
> 
> ...



Boa tarde

A estaçao é minha a mesma encontra-se em testes ate ao final do mes de março

No entanto o que aconteçe e que quando ligo a estação ao sistema de radioamador APRS a mesma atrofia 
Estou a tentar resolver o problema agradeço a todos a vossa compreenção

Cumprimentos


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mar 2012 às 16:24)

Consigo vislumbrar bastantes raios na faixa S-NO, e oiço trovões dispersos. 

17,8ºC, 54% e 12,2 km/h de SSO (202º).


----------



## NfrG (15 Mar 2012 às 16:26)

Boa tarde

Já são bem audíveis os trovões e são cada vez mais constantes!


----------



## jotasetubal (15 Mar 2012 às 16:29)

cai granizo do tamanho de bolas de esferovite em Setúbal. Intensidade moderada. Quanto a trovoada, já esteve pior, mas está com uma cadência de 2 a 3 por minuto!


----------



## ct5iul (15 Mar 2012 às 16:29)

Boa Tarde

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Rajada Maxima 33.3 km/h 

Temp actual 17.2ºC 16:20
Pressão: 1021.3Hpa 16:20
Intensidade do Vento: 8.6 km/h 16:20
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:SW 
Temperatura do vento: 16.4ºC 16:20
Humidade Relativa:71% 16:20
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.51 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.51mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo 16:20
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento Ceu muito nublado  

A pouco caiu um aguaceiro com algum granizo e ouvi-se trovoada

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com

wunderground
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAJUDALI2


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2012 às 16:30)

Está a passar tudo a oeste daqui, pra lá do Cacém deve tar engraçado.


----------



## PacificMoon (15 Mar 2012 às 16:32)

Muito escuro em Sintra  e neste momento CHOOOOVE! E bem  Alguns trovões e descargas!


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Mar 2012 às 16:32)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2012*

16h29m trovoada em Lisboa


----------



## Tyna (15 Mar 2012 às 16:32)

Aqui Por alfragide já chove bem .


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mar 2012 às 16:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Está a passar tudo a oeste daqui, pra lá do Cacém deve tar engraçado.



Um pouco a Norte, em Mira-Sintra, continua o espectáculo de raios, depois de uma pequena wall-cloud ter passado.

16,0ºC e 57%. Alguns pingos grossos.


----------



## Cocas (15 Mar 2012 às 16:33)

Aqui na zona do Chiado está a chover certinho e ouviu-se um belo trovão. Mesmo com vidros duplos em duplicado (dois conjuntos de vidros duplos)...
Portanto está um belo meio de tarde


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Mar 2012 às 16:33)

16h29m trovoada em Lisboa e chuvinha também


----------



## jotasetubal (15 Mar 2012 às 16:33)

já passou.....


----------



## NfrG (15 Mar 2012 às 16:35)

Por aqui mantém-se a trovoada e eis que começa a chover, moderadamente.


----------



## Du_Ga (15 Mar 2012 às 16:36)

E é este o panorama por aqui:








[_EDIT 16h39]_: Neste momento chove por aqui.


----------



## PacificMoon (15 Mar 2012 às 16:38)

Festa da grossa por Sintra (S.Pedro)  Trovoada, chuva forte, um espectáculo digno de se ver


----------



## eLeM (15 Mar 2012 às 16:38)

por aqui já choveu bem e trovejou ..


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Mar 2012 às 16:39)

Só ouvi um único trovão e foi a enorme bomba que caiu a 1Km daqui. 

Já choveu forte, e por enquanto está a passar ao lado.. Espero que não se fique só por este potente trovão..


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2012 às 16:40)

eLeM disse:


> por aqui já choveu bem e trovejou ..



Bem apanhado, parabéns


----------



## fhff (15 Mar 2012 às 16:41)

Agora, boa chuvada aqui por Colares! Trovoada forte, relativamente perto e persistente.
Depois confirmo valores da precipitação.


----------



## Du_Ga (15 Mar 2012 às 16:42)

Chove muito forte por aqui! Tudo escuro!


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Mar 2012 às 16:44)

Algumas estações na Península de Setúbal já com 7mm acumulados...bom espectáculo por esses lados...


----------



## Tyna (15 Mar 2012 às 16:47)

TROVÕES....
que saudades


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2012 às 16:47)

Chove com intensidade por aqui, 1,2 mm até ao momento alguns trovões e relâmpagos aqui por cima.

13,1ºC e vento fraco de direcção variável.


----------



## fhff (15 Mar 2012 às 16:50)

Continua por aqui...chuva muito forte, granizo e trovoada bem forte, contínua e mais próxima. Boa acumulação...a água já corre e bem...há quanto tempo!


----------



## tucha (15 Mar 2012 às 16:51)

Por aqui zona de Alfragide, tudo tb muito escuro com trovões e alguns relâmpagos á mistura, parece-me que ela (trovoada) estará por perto...
Vento quase nulo...


----------



## Relâmpago (15 Mar 2012 às 16:53)

Há cerca de 15 min, para o lado do Barreiro, vi a queda de três raios.

Gostaria de ter confirmação. Podia não ser mesmo no Barreiro, pois estou a ver ao longe.


----------



## fhff (15 Mar 2012 às 16:59)

Aqui está a imagem de radar às 16:40:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Relâmpago (15 Mar 2012 às 17:07)

Trovoada e alguma chuva sobre Lisboa, neste momento.


----------



## Geiras (15 Mar 2012 às 17:14)

Acabou de se abater uma forte trovoada aqui pela Quinta do Conde, dois a três raios por minuto e um acumulado total de 4.2mm de precipitação. Neste momento não chove mas ainda se ouvem ao longe trovões.


----------



## Cocas (15 Mar 2012 às 17:16)

Por aqui (Chiado) está na mesma. Vários trovões jeitosos e uma chuvinha bem certinha. E não é assim tão fraca quanto isso. Tem uns periodos de acalmia pelo meio.



Relâmpago disse:


> Trovoada e alguma chuva sobre Lisboa, neste momento.


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2012 às 17:16)

Estou de barriga cheia de trovoada! Estive até agora constantemente a filmar e consegui apanhar, sem exagero, umas 2 dezenas de raios bem visíveis, e mais uns quantos mais tímidos!! Nunca tinha apanhado tantos raios de dia!!

Depois faço uma montagem do vídeo. Os trovões eram bem audíveis, como vão poder confirmar depois. Choveu bem, finalmente após 59 dias sem registar 1 milímetro que fosse, a estação marca agora 1,1 mm- 

Apanhei uma molha mas que valeu bem a pena. Destaque também para o vento que a dada altura se fez sentir muito forte.

A tarde tá ganha.


----------



## Thomar (15 Mar 2012 às 17:18)

Iuuupiii! 

Aqui por Lisboa (Mq. Pombal) *Chuva, Trovoada e Granizo* , 
há meses que que eu não sabia o que era isto.


----------



## MontijoCity (15 Mar 2012 às 17:18)

Aqui pela zona do Rato chove, já caiu um granizo e troveja.


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Mar 2012 às 17:20)

Infelizmente por aqui depois daquele grande estrondo, está tudo a passar ao lado, realmente a atividade elétrica para SW/W está muito interessante, ainda apanhei alguns raios.

Vou ter esperança pois isto ainda tem muito para contar..


----------



## Du_Ga (15 Mar 2012 às 17:21)

De momento chove fraco por aqui, tendo já acumulado hoje *1,1 mm*. Ouvem-se alguns trovões ainda mas de forma mais espaçada.

Por agora sigo com o céu ainda algo escuro, com *13,7 ºC* e *75%* de humidade.

Vendo fraco (*13,0 km/h*) de O e pressão nos *1023 hPa*.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mar 2012 às 17:26)

Vem aí uma forte trovoada e enxurrada de acordo com o radar !

Acham que vá preparar as coisas ( camara e tripé ) no telhado do prédio ?


----------



## seqmad (15 Mar 2012 às 17:31)

Bem, grande granizada agora no centro de Lisboa, Saldanha/Av. 5 Outubro, durou cerca de 5 minutos, algumas pedras de tamanho considerável (cerca de 1 cm), com trovoada mesmo por cima (relâmpagos e trovões em simultâneo) - a ver no radar das 17.20...


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2012 às 17:32)

AndréFrade disse:


> Vem aí uma forte trovoada e enxurrada de acordo com o radar !
> 
> Acham que vá preparar as coisas ( camara e tripé ) no telhado do prédio ?



Não faças isso a não ser que sejas maluco como eu. 

Eu filmei as trovoadas até agora num prédio de 7º andar, e estava totalmente exposto a qualquer raio que me pudesse acertar. Caíram uns bem perto, ainda apanhei um cagaço, mas felizmente não aconteceu nada.

Para além disso mal me mantinha em pé com a ventania. Não te exponhas muito a não ser que saibas o risco que estás a correr.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mar 2012 às 17:33)

Lightning disse:


> Não faças isso a não ser que sejas maluco como eu.
> 
> Eu filmei as trovoadas até agora num prédio de 7º andar, e estava totalmente exposto a qualquer raio que me pudesse acertar. Caíram uns bem perto, ainda apanhei um cagaço, mas felizmente não aconteceu nada.
> 
> Para além disso mal me mantinha em pé com a ventania. Não te exponhas muito a não ser que saibas o risco que estás a correr.



Pronto, então fico-me pela varanda. 

Em prinicípio vem aí bela trovoada


----------



## Geiras (15 Mar 2012 às 17:34)

Ui que ela está forte a SE e para cá caminha! 

Chove fraco!


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Mar 2012 às 17:37)

Esperemos que a trovoada a SE se mantenha viva, que estou a ver isto mau para estes lados..


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2012 às 17:38)

AndréFrade disse:


> Pronto, então fico-me pela varanda.
> 
> Em prinicípio vem aí bela trovoada



E para além disso podias molhar as máquinas e estragá-las. Já comigo foi o que foi porque tinha que estar a segurar a máquina de filmar com uma mão e o chapéu de chuva com outra, e fazer força para me manter direito por causa do vento, mesmo assim consegui evitar ao máximo o estremecimento da imagem para que se percebam os raios. 

A imagem treme um pouco mas quase não se nota.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mar 2012 às 17:43)

Está mesmo uma bomba a célula a caminho da margem sul  Tenho agora a continuação de trovoada e céu encoberto. 1mm acumulado.


----------



## Fernando (15 Mar 2012 às 17:44)

5 minutos de granizo com alguma dimensão no centro de Lisboa:


----------



## dahon (15 Mar 2012 às 17:45)

2012-03-15 - Granizo - Baixa da Banheira
​
O video não é da minha autoria.


----------



## rafaeljona (15 Mar 2012 às 17:48)

Ligaram me agora de Lisboa e disseram que tava a chover consideravelmente com trovoada.
E eu preplexo porque por aqui por Torres Vedras está praticamente céu limpo.
Tudo a passar a S. Ainda tenho esperança de alguma coisita.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mar 2012 às 17:57)

Centro de Lisboa (Praça do Chile) com granizo, segundo vídeo colocado no youtube. Entretanto nova célula aproxima-se de Setúbal, procedente de sueste.


----------



## fsl (15 Mar 2012 às 17:58)

*Em Nova-Oeiras cairam 8mm entre as 1600 e as1730. Trovoada forte mas sem granizo. Os aguaceiros atingiram a intensidade de 50mm/h.*


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Mar 2012 às 18:01)

Aqui ficam alguns raios que apanhei da célula de há bocado:


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Mar 2012 às 18:03)

fotos muito boas


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Mar 2012 às 18:06)

Ouve-se um roncar de fundo e o céu está negro a S/SW, acho que vou acampar lá fora e volto mais tarde!


----------



## carla_francisco (15 Mar 2012 às 18:11)

Que belo festival tive aqui hoje em Carcavelos! 

Um vídeo que fiz da minha janela, com cavalinhos a correr e tudo...


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Mar 2012 às 18:14)

Vem aí uma trovoada 

Lightning, fui meteolouco como tu

Enquanto a forte trovoada ainda não chegou fui para o telhado e apanhei raios. Assim que começou a dar perto de mim, fui-me


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (15 Mar 2012 às 18:22)

Grandes fotos, que saudades deste tempinho. Esta estrutura não tem ali algo que se pode assemelhar a uma wallcloud e estar em rotação pela forma da mesma, ou é só impressão minha?

Abraço



JoãoPT disse:


> Aqui ficam alguns raios que apanhei da célula de há bocado:


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Mar 2012 às 18:25)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui segue interessante o evento, com 2mm acumulados e bastante trovoada...

13.9ºC, 74%HR...


----------



## carla_francisco (15 Mar 2012 às 18:27)

JoãoPT disse:


> Aqui ficam alguns raios que apanhei da célula de há bocado:



Fantásticas!!!


----------



## Du_Ga (15 Mar 2012 às 18:28)

Até à data foram contabilizados *4,2 mm* de precipitação acumulada.

Sigo com *13,3 ºC* e *88%* de humidade.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (15 Mar 2012 às 18:34)

Alguém sabe a partir de que horas pára a chuva na região de Setúbal/Palmela??!?!

É que logo à noite há arraial na faculdade e assim tá tudo estragado.


----------



## jorge1990 (15 Mar 2012 às 18:36)

Ganda bomba!!!!


----------



## anti-trovoadas (15 Mar 2012 às 18:39)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Alguém sabe a partir de que horas pára a chuva na região de Setúbal/Palmela??!?!
> 
> É que logo à noite há arraial na faculdade e assim tá tudo estragado.



Também gostava de saber se este tempo se vai manter pela noite dentro aqui para a zona do Montijo.


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2012 às 18:42)

Bons registos pessoal!

É pena que desde as 15h que não hajam actualizações nas observações à superficie das estações do IM.

Quanto às estações amadoras, para já, as estações que registaram mais precipitação foram:

13,2mm - Aroeira, Marisol.
11,2mm - Parede, Cascais.
10,4mm - Várzea de Setúbal.


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Mar 2012 às 18:48)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Alguém sabe a partir de que horas pára a chuva na região de Setúbal/Palmela??!?!
> 
> É que logo à noite há arraial na faculdade e assim tá tudo estragado.




Supostamente já estaria para acabar, mas como o vento na região mantém-se de Sudoeste a Este está a potenciar esta situação. A previsão é que nas próximas horas acalme.

Para já 4.3 mm em Almada. Um espectáculo luminoso fenomenal com N raios nuvem-terra, uma coisa pouco comum mesmo. 13.8ºc.


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2012 às 18:49)

jorge1990 disse:


> Ganda bomba!!!!



QUE CAGAÇO QUE EU APANHEI

Jorge nem me digas nada, estou mesmo em estado de choque nem consigo falar quase, filmei esse, caiu no prédio da drogaria e o prédio ficou a deitar fumo no sítio onde o raio caiu. Filmei tudo apesar de me ter atrapalhado um bocado, estou mesmo todo a tremer, um como estes não tinha visto nunca na minha vida...

SENTI MESMO o calor do raio, FOI IMPRESSIONANTE... :wow:


----------



## Lousano (15 Mar 2012 às 19:05)

Boa noite.

Vai animado este tópico. 

Por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Tmax: 21,4ºC

Tmin: 7,8ºC

Tactual: 15,6ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Mar 2012 às 19:08)

[QUE CAGAÇO QUE EU APANHEI[/SIZE]

QUOTE]


Ir ao telhado... Que louco 

Ok eu sou piegas admito!


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2012 às 19:09)

Alguns vídeos que vão surgindo pelo youtube.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Mar 2012 às 19:10)

Maria Papoila disse:


> [QUE CAGAÇO QUE EU APANHEI[/SIZE]
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...



E com chapéu de chuva ... para poder filmar os raios mais de perto, eu diria, de _ encontro imediato _


----------



## tenente19 (15 Mar 2012 às 19:10)

Lightning disse:


> QUE CAGAÇO QUE EU APANHEI
> 
> Jorge nem me digas nada, estou mesmo em estado de choque nem consigo falar quase, filmei esse, caiu no prédio da drogaria e o prédio ficou a deitar fumo no sítio onde o raio caiu. Filmei tudo apesar de me ter atrapalhado um bocado, estou mesmo todo a tremer, um como estes não tinha visto nunca na minha vida...
> 
> SENTI MESMO o calor do raio, FOI IMPRESSIONANTE... :wow:



lightning 

Tambem tavas lá? devemo-nos ter cruzado!


----------



## cm3pt (15 Mar 2012 às 19:12)

Ola a todos os apreciadores de trovoadas (excepto quando estao demasiado perto)

Há alguem de Grândola ou arredores?
É que tirei a imagem de radar do IM das 18h30 (a ultima que havia) e há uma banda de intensa precipitação. Anexando no Google Earth fica na zona de Grandola (ou pouco a este).


Boa sorte.

PS: Hoje em Vila Real nada de novo. Só nuvens.


----------



## dj_teko (15 Mar 2012 às 19:21)

Gulosos pah  xutem alguma coisa ca pa cima.


----------



## Gongas (15 Mar 2012 às 19:26)

Segundo os modelos para a noite a nossa zona está reservada a festa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2012 às 19:27)

Pessoal deem-me algum tempo para editar o vídeo, fica aqui o registo da descarga do vídeo, para terem bem a ideia da distância... A minha casa (e onde está instalado o detector) fica no sítio onde as linhas se cruzam, e a descarga é o triângulo que se pode ver mesmo ao lado. Acusou como descarga intra-nuvem porque o relâmpago percorreu o céu e a dada altura é que se precipitou para a terra.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (15 Mar 2012 às 19:27)

Bem em Setúbal a coisa está negra. Agora já está a acalmar, mas a trovoada foi incrível, bem como o diluvio.

Fiz agora o percurso desde o Vale do Cobro até ao Bairro do Liceu, e para além do transito infernal, a chuva foi imensa, na zona perto dos semáforos para a estrada dos Ciprestes, estava uma tampa de esgoto levantada a deitar água para fora, e havia pedras na estrada, não sei de onde apareceram... Sei que andei aos S's com o carro para não acertar em nada... Atenção ao pessoal que vai do Jumbo para a estrada dos Ciprestes, tá ali uma tampa de esgoto levantada do lado direito e facilmente metem ali uma roda e uma série de despesas. 

Vamos ver se as coisas melhoram, espero que sim!


----------



## Brunomc (15 Mar 2012 às 19:32)

> É que tirei a imagem de radar do IM das 18h30 (a ultima que havia) e há uma banda de intensa precipitação. Anexando no Google Earth fica na zona de Grandola (ou pouco a este).



Boas cm3pt
Como é que se anexa a imagem de radar no Google Earth ?


----------



## squidward (15 Mar 2012 às 19:36)

estou a assistir a um festival de raios e clarões para os lados de Sintra muito bom


----------



## DRC (15 Mar 2012 às 19:43)

Aqui passou tudo ao lado 
Apenas alguma chuva que deve ter durado no máximo uns 5 minutos e alguma trovoada, mas distante.


----------



## cm3pt (15 Mar 2012 às 19:51)

Gongas disse:


> Segundo os modelos para a noite a nossa zona está reservada a festa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




O CAPE e o LI não diziam nada de especial. Mas este ALADIN do IM preve precipitação forte e concentrada nalgumas zonas do centro.






Isto dá Leiria, Tomar, Santarém e Portalegre. PODE chegar a Coimbra e Pombal.


----------



## carla_francisco (15 Mar 2012 às 19:52)

Relâmpagos! 
1º relâmpago aprox. 0:28
2º relâmpago aprox. 1:09


----------



## Geiras (15 Mar 2012 às 19:52)




----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2012 às 19:52)

Pessoal enviei o vídeo para a SIC a ver se eles passam no telejornal da noite. Vou agora fazer upload do vídeo para o youtube, deve demorar um pouco mas assim que estiver feito coloco aqui o link. 

A razão pela qual não fiz upload já para o youtube é por causa do limite de envio de arquivos por e-mail (para eureporter@sic.pt tive que converter o vídeo para o arquivo não ficar com mais de 15mb) e agora para o upload do youtube vou converter o vídeo para a qualidade original/máxima, ou seja deve de ficar à volta de uns 500mb de vídeo, o que demora algum tempo a fazer upload.


----------



## squidward (15 Mar 2012 às 19:57)

Belas fotos e vídeos pessoal


----------



## cm3pt (15 Mar 2012 às 20:04)

Brunomc disse:


> Boas cm3pt
> Como é que se anexa a imagem de radar no Google Earth ?



Exige uma série de passos, mas não é dificil:

1- Por exemplo se não consegues guardar a imagem com o botão direito do rato podes fazer Print Screen (tecla ao lado do F12) e podes editar com o Paint (ou outro programa similar), bastando fazer PASTE

2- Depois de editar a imagem guardas numa pasta qualquer do PC

3- Abrir o Google Earth, seleccionar a opção adicionar sobreposição de imagem. Depois carregar a imagem e depois só tens que ter cuidado em ampliá-la (ou diminuí-la) para tentar que a imagem coincida com o mapa do Google Earth (por ex: no caso da foto que pus, usei como guia o cabo de Sines).

4- Podes seleccionar a transparencia na janela de sobreposição de imagem ainda no G Earth. Depois e so confirmar e a imagem aparece sobreposta.

5- E so repetir o passo 1 para a imagem do Google Earth. Depois carrega-se usando o Image Shack       http://imageshack.us/

E pronto ja esta

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Mar 2012 às 20:05)

Geiras disse:


> Que fotos fantásticas


----------



## fhff (15 Mar 2012 às 20:13)

12,5 mm acumulados até às 19:00.
A trovoada foi uma constante toda a tarde.
Dados de pluviómetro de copo, porque a Auriol fez greve!

Abraços


----------



## Brunomc (15 Mar 2012 às 20:21)

> Exige uma série de passos, mas não é dificil:
> 
> 1- Por exemplo se não consegues guardar a imagem com o botão direito do rato podes fazer Print Screen (tecla ao lado do F12) e podes editar com o Paint (ou outro programa similar), bastando fazer PASTE
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela explicação cm3pt 

Cumprimentos


----------



## carla_francisco (15 Mar 2012 às 20:59)

Só mais estes


----------



## windchill (15 Mar 2012 às 21:00)

Esta tarde ainda apanhei isto...





 By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/windchillcold]windchillcold at 2012-03-15[/URL]

...e isto....




 By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/windchillcold]windchillcold at 2012-03-15[/URL]

...que acham??


----------



## carla_francisco (15 Mar 2012 às 21:03)

windchill disse:


> Esta tarde ainda apanhei isto...
> 
> 
> ...e isto....
> ...



WOW!!!


----------



## windchill (15 Mar 2012 às 21:06)

...e podia ter apanhado muitos mais..... tantos que me escaparam!!!


----------



## Du_Ga (15 Mar 2012 às 21:07)

Por aqui já acumulei hoje *11,6 mm*. E continua a chover...

Sigo com *12,0 ºC*, *91% *de humidade, *vento fraco* e pressão nos *1025 hPa*.


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2012 às 21:22)

Aqui está o prometido vídeo. Podem encontrar uma descrição mais "completa" aqui.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Mar 2012 às 21:51)

Belas fotos e vídeos!! Parabéns aos contemplados!

Lightning, esse vais lembrar-te dele para o resto da vida! Aliás, hoje à noite quando fores dormir, quase que aposto que essa imagem vai passar uma e outra vez!

Convém, no entanto, relembrar o perigo que é estar expostos a uma trovoada intensa e muito perto de nós. Todos gostamos de ver grandes fotos de grandes relâmpagos, mas as palavras a relembrar sempre são "PRUDÊNCIA" e "NÃO ARRISCAR A VIDA!" 

Meteoloucos sim, mas conscientes do perigo presente nestes fenómenos que adoramos!


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2012 às 21:54)

ecobcg disse:


> Belas fotos e vídeos!! Parabéns aos contemplados!
> 
> Lightning, esse vais lembrar-te dele para o resto da vida! Aliás, hoje à noite quando fores dormir, quase que aposto que essa imagem vai passar uma e outra vez!
> 
> ...



Sabes qual foi a primeira coisa que me veio à cabeça quando me aconteceu isto?

Foi exactamente o que eu tinha dito ao AndréFrade, até parece que eu já estava a adivinhar...



Lightning disse:


> Não faças isso a não ser que sejas maluco como eu.
> 
> Não te exponhas muito a não ser que saibas o risco que estás a correr.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2012 às 21:56)

Tópico para colocação de material que tenham coloquem-no lá:

 *Trovoada e granizo - 15 Março 2012*


----------



## Geiras (15 Mar 2012 às 22:22)

16mm acumulados durante o dia de hoje.


----------



## Geiras (15 Mar 2012 às 22:26)




----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2012 às 22:26)

Ponto da situação até ao momento.

12,2ºC, 4,6 mm e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2012 às 22:35)

A precipitação total do dia em Setúbal foi de *17,6mm* com um rain rate máximo de *103,8mm/h* (16:28)

Máxima de *19,9ºC* e mínima de *10,4ºC*


----------



## MarkR (15 Mar 2012 às 22:43)

windchill disse:


> Esta tarde ainda apanhei isto...
> ...que acham??



Belas imagens. Parabéns!


----------



## jpmartins (15 Mar 2012 às 22:50)

Parabéns pelas grandes fotos e videos, que saudades desse tempo


----------



## windchill (15 Mar 2012 às 22:52)

MarkR disse:


> Belas imagens. Parabéns!



Thanks!!


----------



## Du_Ga (16 Mar 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *10,5 ºC* ( *-1,5 ºC* que ontem, registada _às 00h38_)
Max: *19,0 ºC* ( *-3,5 ºC* que ontem, registada _às 15h02_)

Vento:
Max: *16,6 Km/h*

Precipitação: *12,6 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *6 ºC*
Max: *12 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *56%*
Max: *92%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1022 hPa*
Max: *1025 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu nublado

- Temperatura: *12,4 ºC*;
- Humidade: *91%*;
- Pressão: *1024 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco* de O


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mar 2012 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

11,7ºC / 17,8ºC e 4,6 mm


----------



## fhff (16 Mar 2012 às 09:50)

Ontem, a acumulação total por aqui foi de 15 mm (Colares, Sintra).


----------



## Microburst (16 Mar 2012 às 11:54)

Bom dia 

Também para que conste nos dados, aqui por Cacilhas o acumulado de precipitação no dia de ontem foi de *17,2mm*.


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2012 às 12:29)

Boas

Mínima desta noite 10,3ºC e 9,3ºc mais junto ao solo

O sol hoje ainda não apareceu! mas chuva muito menos e nem deve aparecer

Temperatura 16,2ºC com 74%Hr e vento a soprar fraco


----------



## Geiras (16 Mar 2012 às 13:35)

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima: *19.0ºC*
Mínima: *8.8ºC*
Precipitação: *16mm*
Rajada de vento: *20km/h*

Raios: Muitos


----------



## Relâmpago (16 Mar 2012 às 15:50)

Lightning disse:


> Aqui está o prometido vídeo. Podem encontrar uma descrição mais "completa" aqui.
> 
> Raio atinge prÃ©dio em Corroios - 15 de MarÃ§o de 2012      - YouTube



Bom e arriscado trabalho.

É pena que não se veja o impacto do raio no prédio, mas é mesmo assim, aleatório. Era necessário ter a câmara virada para lá naquele momento, mas não vamos adivinhar...

Já sabes ao que foi devido aquele fumo? Qualquer coisa onde o raio toque, volatiliza. São perto de 30000 ºC  que estão em causa.


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2012 às 16:26)

Precipitação acumulada ontem pelas EMAs e RUEMAs da grande Lisboa:







Ainda a acrescentar os 16,4mm de Setúbal (Areias) e os 13,6mm de Setúbal (Estação de Fruticultura).

Os dados das REUMAs Lisboa (Baixa) e Lisboa (Alvalade), respectivamente 0,6mm e 0,1mm, parece-me duvidosos. Desentupidores de pluviometros, precisam-se!


----------



## Lousano (16 Mar 2012 às 18:26)

Boa tarde.

O dia foi de céu encoberto e vento fraco. Ainda ocorreu um aguaceiro durante a madrugada, mas foi tão fraco que não despertou o pluviómetro.

Tmax: 16,4ºC

Tmin: 10,0ºC (o valor mais alto deste ano)

Tactual: 12,9ºC


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2012 às 18:33)

Dia nada  a ver com o de ontem como estava já previsto, a máxima foi de 18,3ºC

Agora estão 15,2ºC, 71%Hr, 1025,6hPa e vento fraco 

Amanha dia de nuvens por aqui


----------



## Du_Ga (16 Mar 2012 às 20:39)

Boa noite,

Uma mínima de *10,8 ºC* por aqui ( *+0,3 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 03h07_.

A máxima foi de *17,2 ºC* ( *-1,8 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 14h20_.

Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *12,4 ºC*;
- Humidade: *77%*;
- Pressão: *1027 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

11,1ºC / 16,1ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (17 Mar 2012 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *10,8 ºC*
Max: *17,2 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *17,3 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *8 ºC*
Max: *13 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *60%*
Max: *98%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1023 hPa*
Max: *1027 hPa*



Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *11,3 ºC*;
- Humidade: *85%*;
- Pressão: *1027 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Mar 2012 às 10:53)

Está-se a levantar algum vento e o céu está completamente encoberto e escuro. Ainda deve chover fraco aqui.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mar 2012 às 11:38)

Bom dia!

Começou a chover fraco a moderado há cerca de 15 minutos. 

A temperatura, que já ia nos 15,1ºC, iniciou a sua rápida descida, estando de momento nos *12,5ºC*.

Humidade nos 75% e pressão a 1026 hPa.

Vento fraco de NO (315º).

Hoje ainda não acumulei qualquer precipitação. Apenas em jeito de fazer um ponto da situação, este mês sigo com *16mm*.


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2012 às 13:21)

Boas

Mínima de 9,2ºc e 8,4ºC perto do solo

Céu encoberto acabou de cair um chuvisco que nem molhou o passeio

Temperatura a descer 14,3ºC e humidade de 83% o vento é quase nulo e a pressão de 1027,2hpa com o AA em cima é o que se arranja de frente


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2012 às 13:40)

Já chuviscou, de momento céu muito nublado.

11,9ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Du_Ga (17 Mar 2012 às 14:20)

Boa tarde.,

Por aqui também caiu uma chuva fraca, tendo já registado *0,4 mm* de precipitação.


A mínima foi de *11,1 ºC* por aqui ( *+0,3 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 02h09_.

Dados actuais:

Céu nublado

- Temperatura: *15,5 ºC*;
- Humidade: *65%*;
- Pressão: *1026 hPa*;
- Vento: *9,4 km/h*


----------



## Du_Ga (17 Mar 2012 às 20:18)

Por aqui a mínima de hoje foi agora batida, sendo de *11,0 ºC*.

A máxima foi de apenas *15,9 ºC* ( *-1,3 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 14h32_.

No gráfico abaixo é possível ver-se a grande queda da temperatura máxima nestes últimos 4 dias, onde entre o dia 14 e o dia de hoje a temperatura já vai com uma queda de quase 7 ºC ( *-6,6 ºC* ).






Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *11,0 ºC*;
- Humidade: *74%*;
- Pressão: *1027 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2012 às 20:25)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima:*9,2ºC*

Máxima:*16,3ºC*

Rajada máxima: *31km/h*

Agora estão 13,1ºC, 71%Hr, 1027,7hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Du_Ga (18 Mar 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *10,3 ºC* ( *-0,5 ºC* que ontem, registada _às 23h58_ )
Max: *15,9 ºC* ( *-1,3 ºC* que ontem, registada _às 14h38_ )

Vento:
Max: *20,2 Km/h*

Precipitação: *0,7 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *7 ºC*
Max: *11 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *55%*
Max: *89%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1026 hPa*
Max: *1028 hPa*



Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *10,3 ºC*;
- Humidade: *80%*;
- Pressão: *1028 hPa*;
- Vento: *6,1 km/h*


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2012 às 00:49)

Extremos de ontem:

10,6ºC / 15,0ºC


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2012 às 11:22)

Boas

Mínima por aqui de 9,6C no terraço e 7,7ºc perto do solo

Agora estão 15,8ºC, 56%Hr, 1030,0hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Du_Ga (18 Mar 2012 às 14:05)

Boa tarde,

Uma mínima de *8,8 ºC* por aqui ( *-1,5 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 04h02_.

Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *14,2 ºC*;
- Humidade: *48%*;
- Pressão: *1029 hPa*;
- Vento: *16,9 km/h*


----------



## Geiras (18 Mar 2012 às 14:21)

Mínima de 5.2ºC.


----------



## Du_Ga (18 Mar 2012 às 19:27)

Máxima de *14,7 ºC* ( *-1,2 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 12h40_.

Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *10,7 ºC*;
- Humidade: *57%*;
- Pressão: *1030 hPa*;
- Vento: *11,5 km/h*


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2012 às 20:17)

Um autêntico dia de verão por aqui, mas com uns bons graus a menos, muito sol e vento foi assim o dia.

Máxima de 14,1ºC e 10,2ºC de momento, vento fraco de NNW.

Durante a noite caíram 0,6 mm.


----------



## Du_Ga (19 Mar 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *8,8 ºC*
Max: *14,7 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *26,6 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *6 ºC*

Precipitação: *1,1 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *2 ºC*
Max: *9 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *47%*
Max: *88%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1027 hPa*
Max: *1030 hPa*



Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *9,0 ºC*;
- Humidade: *68%*;
- Pressão: *1030 hPa*;
- Vento: *14,0 km/h*;
- Wind Chill: *6 ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

8,3ºC / 14,1ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (19 Mar 2012 às 12:01)

Boa tarde,

Uma mínima de *7,0 ºC* por aqui ( *-1,8 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 06h39_.

Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *13,8 ºC*;
- Humidade: *42%*;
- Pressão: *1029 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2012 às 13:30)

Boas

Mínima de *7,3ºC*

Agora 17,4ºC, 245Hr, 1028,1hPa e vento fraco a moderado rajada máxima 35km/h


----------



## F_R (19 Mar 2012 às 17:55)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 3.3ºC
Máxima 18.1ºC

Agora 16.9ºC


----------



## Geiras (19 Mar 2012 às 19:32)

A Auriol voltou a fazer das suas, portanto terei de fazer manutenção nela e irei ficar algum tempo sem relatar dados.

A mínima hoje foi de 3.9ºC.


----------



## Du_Ga (20 Mar 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *7,0 ºC* ( *-1,8 ºC* que ontem, registada às 06h39 )
Max: *16,8 ºC* ( *+2,1 ºC* que ontem, registada às 15h50 )

Vento:
Max: *21,2 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *5 ºC*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *-1 ºC*
Max: * 5 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *30%*
Max: *72%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1027 hPa*
Max: *1030 hPa*



Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *11,2 ºC*;
- Humidade: *46%*;
- Pressão: *1029 hPa*;
- Vento: *5,4 km/h*


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2012 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

8,3ºC / 17,2ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (20 Mar 2012 às 11:00)

Bom dia,

Uma mínima de *8,6 ºC* por aqui ( *+1,6 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 06h43_.

Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *12,4 ºC*;
- Humidade: *42%*;
- Pressão: *1028 hPa*;
- Vento: *5,0 km/h*


----------



## Du_Ga (20 Mar 2012 às 19:54)

Máxima de *16,5 ºC* ( *-0,3 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 14h37_.

Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *11,4 ºC*;
- Humidade: *51%*;
- Pressão: *1025 hPa*;
- Vento: *6,1 km/h*


----------



## Lousano (20 Mar 2012 às 21:22)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco/moderado.

Tmax: 17,2ºC

Tmin: 3,5ºC

Tactual: 9,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2012 às 21:57)

Boa noite.

Ontem, a temperatura mínima atingiu os *6,8ºC*. Hoje ficou-se pelos *9,1ºC*. Quer ontem, quer hoje, as máximas situaram-se na casa dos 16ºC, com *16,8ºC* e *16,6ºC*, respectivamente.

De momento sigo com 10,3ºC e vento fraco do quadrante Norte, com 54% de humidade. De referenciar que se atingiram os *27%* durante a tarde.

Pressão nos 1025 hPa e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2012 às 22:48)

A máxima foi de 18,8ºC

POr agora estão 12,2ºC, 53%Hr, 1026,0hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2012 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

9,4ºC / 17,1ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (21 Mar 2012 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *8,6 ºC*
Max: *16,5 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *23,4 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *-3 ºC*
Max: * 3 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *33%*
Max: *55%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1024 hPa*
Max: *1029 hPa*



Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *10,5 ºC*;
- Humidade: *48%*;
- Pressão: *1025 hPa*;
- Vento: *7,9 km/h* de E


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2012 às 19:06)

Boas

Mínima: *8,8ºC*
Máxima:*19,3ºC*

Rajada máxima: *29km/h*

Agora estão 14,5ºC, 43%Hr, 1021,5hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2012 às 19:18)

Bom... lusco-fusco! 

Hoje, mínima de *5,3ºC*, a mais baixa do mês.

Máxima de *16,4ºC* e actuais 12,5ºC, em descida relativamente rápida, com vento fraco/nulo.

Humidade nos 40% e pressão a 1020 hPa, com céu limpo.


----------



## Lousano (21 Mar 2012 às 19:23)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco/moderado.

Tmax: 17,9ºC

Tmin: 3,9ºC

Tactual: 11,9ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (22 Mar 2012 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *8,1 ºC* ( *-0,5 ºC* que ontem, registada _às 06h40_)
Max: *16,1 ºC* ( *-0,4 ºC* que ontem, registada _às 13h39_)

Vento:
Max: *20,2 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *-2 ºC*
Max: * 3 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *37%*
Max: *54%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1020 hPa*
Max: *1025 hPa*



Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *9,2 ºC*;
- Humidade: *52%*;
- Pressão: *1022 hPa*;
- Vento: *4,0 km/h*


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2012 às 00:10)

Extremos de ontem:

8,3ºC / 17,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2012 às 11:44)

Curioso dia, o de hoje, a prometer uma amplitude térmica interessante.

Depois de uma mínima exacta de *5,0ºC*, sigo já com 16,0ºC, +1,9ºC/h.

Humidade nos 39%, pressão a 1021 hPa, vento fraco/nulo, e céu muito nublado por Cirrostratus, e Cirrocumulus Stratiformis Perlucidus Undulatus.


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2012 às 11:55)

Boas

Mínima de 5,8ºC no terraço e perto do solo 4,7ºC

Agora estão já uns amenos 18,9ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Mar 2012 às 14:20)

Amadora,

Nuvens Altas, e vento fraco de NW... RUEMA IM Amadora: 18.9ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (22 Mar 2012 às 15:25)

Boa tarde,

Uma mínima de *6,2 ºC* por aqui ( *-1,9 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 04h36_.

De referir a grande amplitude térmica de hoje, até ao momento de *13,3 ºC*.

Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *19,5 ºC*;
- Humidade: *36%*;
- Pressão: *1020 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*.


----------



## Du_Ga (22 Mar 2012 às 18:56)

Máxima de *20,6 ºC* ( *+4,5 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 16h56_.

De referirir a grande amplitude térmica registada no dia de hoje com *14,4 ºC*.

Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *16,9 ºC*;
- Humidade: *35%*;
- Pressão: *1018 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2012 às 19:52)

Máxima de *21,7ºC*. Amplitude térmica diária de *16,7ºC*.

De momento, ainda 17,3ºC, 30% de humidade, e vento nulo.

Tépida noite, com 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Lousano (22 Mar 2012 às 23:47)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco/moderado.

Tmax: 22,1ºC

Tmin: 2,1ºC

Neste momento uma noite amena com 16,4ºC, depois de já terem estado 12,9ºC às 22H24.


----------



## Du_Ga (23 Mar 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *6,2 ºC*
Max: *20,6 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *10,4 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *-2 ºC*
Max: * 5 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *34%*
Max: *67%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1017 hPa*
Max: *1022 hPa*



Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *14,2 ºC*;
- Humidade: *37%*;
- Pressão: *1017 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2012 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

7,1ºC / 20,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2012 às 07:31)

Bom dia!

Madrugada ventosa, constante, do quadrante Leste.

Temperatura mínima de *11,4ºC* (+6,4ºC que ontem), e actuais 11,6ºC.

31,0 km/h de NE (45º) e humidade nos 40%. 1014 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (23 Mar 2012 às 07:52)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com céu praticamente encoberto e vento forte de Sul.

Tmin: 15,9ºC

Tactual: 16,9ºC

Raj. max: 61,1 km/h


----------



## Lousano (23 Mar 2012 às 16:00)

O dia segue com algumas abertas durante a tarde e vento moderado com rajadas fortes.

Tmax: 24,2ºC

Tactual: 23,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2012 às 18:27)

Boa tarde!

Máxima inesperada de *26,0ºC*! 

O vento manteve-se fraco/nulo, durante a tarde, depois de ter atingido os *60,3 km/h* cerca das 10h.

De momento, 20,5ºC e 29% de humidade.

1012 hPa de pressão, e um mix de núvens médias/altas.


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2012 às 18:46)

Boas

Máxima de hoje *26,1ºC* a mínima foi de *8,5ºC*

Destaque para a pressão a esta hora *1013,3hPa* não descia tanto desde miados de Novembro jã lá vão 4 meses

Temperatura atual 20,5ºC


----------



## ct5iul (23 Mar 2012 às 19:38)

Boa Tarde

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Rajada Maxima 81.6 km/h 

Temp actual 18.5ºC 19:30
Pressão: 1012.6Hpa 19:30
Intensidade do Vento: 3 km/h 19:30
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento:W 
Temperatura do vento: 18.3ºC 19:30
Humidade Relativa:40% 16:20
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 19:30
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## Du_Ga (23 Mar 2012 às 20:35)

Boa noite,


Por aqui a mínima registada foi de *10,5 ºC* ( *+4,3 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 06h44_.

A máxima foi de *22,5 ºC* ( *+1,9 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 16h51_.

Destaco ainda uma grande descida também por aqui da _*Pressão Atmosférica*_ que até agora já atingiu os *1013 hPa*.

Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *16,5 ºC*;
- Humidade: *40%*;
- Pressão: *1014 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## Lousano (23 Mar 2012 às 21:26)

Neste momento 18,6ºC.

Até ao momento segue uma temp. média diária de 19,3ºC, perto de um dia de Verão.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2012 às 22:55)

A temperatura tem oscilado na casa dos 16ºC/17ºC.

De momento, 17,1ºC e 0,0 km/h. 40% de humidade, e 1013 hPa de pressão.

Noite muito agradável.


----------



## Lousano (23 Mar 2012 às 23:29)

O dia de hoje ficará com uma tmedia de 19,2ºC, mas apesar de não ser usual não é caso raro.

Nos casos mais recentes, no dia 12NOV11 a tmédia foi de 19,8ºC e no dia 13NOV11  a tmédia de 20,2ºC.

Tactual: 19,1ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2012 às 23:33)

Aqui estão 16,1ºC e humidade algo elevada 63% o vento é nulo


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2012 às 23:57)

A temperatura tem vindo a subir com vento de Sul 

17,6ºC e humidade a descer 51%


----------



## Du_Ga (24 Mar 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *10,5 ºC*
Max: *22,5 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *14,0 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *-1 ºC*
Max: * 6 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *34%*
Max: *47%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1013 hPa*
Max: *1017 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *17,7 ºC*;
- Humidade: *44%*;
- Pressão: *1013 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2012 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

10,6ºC / 24,4ºC


----------



## Lousano (24 Mar 2012 às 09:11)

Bom dia.

O dia segue com céu encoberto e vento moderado/forte.

Duarente a madrugada o vento abrandou e deu-se uma queda significativa da temperatura.

Tmin: 12,8ºC

Tactual: 20,1ºC


----------



## geoair.pt (24 Mar 2012 às 09:33)

*16.8*ºC mínima de 12.6ºC
53% de HR
Vento fraco <30km/h


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Mar 2012 às 10:16)

Começou agora a chover, apesar de no inicio da manhã ter chovido fraco, que deu para ver nos carros cheios de lama


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2012 às 10:34)

Boas

Nada e chuva o céu está encoberto e o vento é nulo com uma temperatura de 17,2ºC

Vejo difícil ter aqui alguma coisa nas próximas horas, a esperança está na tarde


----------



## Du_Ga (24 Mar 2012 às 10:39)

Bom dia,

Por aqui chuviscou a partir das 10h15 mas entretanto já parou.

Uma mínima alta (até ao momento) de *15,3 ºC* por aqui ( *+4,8 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 06h50_.

Dados actuais:

Céu nublado

- Temperatura: *15,8 ºC*;
- Humidade: *52%*;
- Pressão: *1019 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Mar 2012 às 10:41)

Não me digam que fui o primeiro a ouvir trovões?? 

Já se ouviu 4 aqui em Sesimbra, 1 longíquo e dois bem mais ruidosos, e um estrondo que deve ter caído a cerca de 500/600m pela distância flash/som!

Entretanto, começa a chover moderado. 

EDIT: Outro bem forte!


----------



## Du_Ga (24 Mar 2012 às 11:02)

*Chove fraco* por aqui neste momento, com *16,1 ºC* ; *54%* de Humidade ; *Vento Fraco* ; e *1019 hPa*.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2012 às 11:09)

0,6 mm até ao momento.

15,3ºC e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2012 às 11:19)

Bom dia!

Madrugada de Verão, por cá, com temperatura a oscilar entre os 15ºC e os 17ºC.

Choveu durante um período ainda aceitável, há pouco, acumulando *1,0mm*, e fazendo a temperatura descer aos *15,0ºC* actuais, mínima do dia.

33,8 km/h de ENE (68º), tendo, durante a manhã, atingido os *66,8 km/h*.

53% de humidade, e 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2012 às 11:26)

A mínima por cá foi de 14,6ºC

Está a chover fraco acumulou até agora 0,4mm

16,9ºC, 72%Hr, 1019,0hPa e vento nulo


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2012 às 12:07)

Parou agora de chover o acumulado vai em 1,0mm

16,8ºC, 83%Hr


----------



## Geiras (24 Mar 2012 às 12:19)

Por aqui o acumulado é também de 1.0mm, não chove neste momento e estão 17.3ºC.

Mínima de 14.2ºC.


----------



## JAlves (24 Mar 2012 às 12:21)

Bom dia.

Pela Ramada - Odivelas vai chovendo fraco e já ouvi um trovão.


----------



## Lightning (24 Mar 2012 às 12:28)

Boa tarde.

De manhã choveu de forma fraca e agora voltou a chover, mas de uma forma mais moderada e persistente. Não deu para acumular nada.

Pelo radar não vem mais precipitação por agora. 

Trovoada nada.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Mar 2012 às 12:31)

Lightning disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> De manhã choveu de forma fraca e agora voltou a chover, mas de uma forma mais moderada e persistente. Não deu para acumular nada.
> 
> ...



O mesmo por aqui. Ao ver o satélite e radar não vem nada. PARA O DIA INTEIRO


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2012 às 12:41)

Aqui vai chovendo, precipitação cuja as características não tem nada a ver com cumulos mas parece sim frente em passagem.

1,2 mm e 16,2ºC.


----------



## Lightning (24 Mar 2012 às 13:09)

Eis que volta a chover. A estação já acusa 1,1 mm, fico mais descansado, pelo menos o pluviómetro não entupiu com o pó...


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2012 às 13:13)

Tempo a aquecer já se nota um ar abafado!!

19,3ºC, 67%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## Geiras (24 Mar 2012 às 13:36)

Espero que comece a aquecer bem agora! 19.1ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (24 Mar 2012 às 14:43)

Boa Tarde

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Rajada Máxima 40.7 km/h 
Temp Máxima 18.4ºC
Temp Minima 14.8ºC

Temp actual 16.7ºC 14:30
Pressão: 1017.6Hpa 14:30
Intensidade do Vento: 22 km/h 14:30
Escala de Beaufort : 4
Direcção do Vento:NNE 
Temperatura do vento: 14.8ºC 14:30
Humidade Relativa:68% 14:30
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.51mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 6 Alto 14:30
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2012 às 14:47)

Estão 21,0ºc em Setúbal


----------



## hurricane (24 Mar 2012 às 16:58)

Aqui pela região Oeste não chove rigorosamente nada! A chuva que tem caído este mês tem sido unicamente em Lisboa e pouco mais. A minha avó não se lembra de um Inverno com tão pouca quantidade de chuva! Toda a agricultura está seca e estragada. É impressionante!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2012 às 17:03)

Aqui pelo vistos de manhã caíram vasos do céu, não chuva


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2012 às 17:04)

Pois foi um belo fiasco este dia principalmente a tarde no que se refere as trovoadas a sinóptica também não era favorável

21,4ºC a máxima foi até agora de 21,9ºC


----------



## DRC (24 Mar 2012 às 17:15)

miguel disse:


> Pois foi um belo fiasco este dia principalmente a tarde no que se refere as trovoadas a sinóptica também não era favorável
> 
> 21,4ºC a máxima foi até agora de 21,9ºC



Foi um grande fiasco e quem contava com alguma coisa para amanhã, penso que pode esquecer, na última actualização o GFS retirou a precipitação e os índices favoráveis de CAPE/LI foram à vida. Enfim, pode ser que no próximo fim-de-semana venham mais alguns aguaceiros e se vierem, esperemos que caia mesmo água e não terra como aconteceu hoje.


----------



## Du_Ga (24 Mar 2012 às 18:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui pelo vistos de manhã caíram vasos do céu, não chuva



Por aqui confirmo o mesmo...o meu carro ficou com uma pintura nova! 


Dados actuais:

Céu Nublado

- Temperatura: *17,7 ºC*;
- Humidade: *61%*;
- Pressão: *1019 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2012 às 19:05)

Du_Ga disse:


> Por aqui confirmo o mesmo...o meu carro ficou com uma pintura nova!



Na BP da Amadora havia já uma fila enorme de carros para a lavagem automática.

Por aqui o sol foi-se embora com uma maquilhagem diferente do habitual . Embora não assim tão rara.


----------



## Du_Ga (24 Mar 2012 às 19:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> Na BP da Amadora havia já uma fila enorme de carros para a lavagem automática.
> 
> Por aqui o sol foi-se embora com uma maquilhagem diferente do habitual . Embora não assim tão rara.



Boa foto!

Por aqui a máxima foi de *19,9 ºC* ( *-2,6 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 17h11_.

Por agora a temperatura está a aproximar-se já da mínima de hoje, que até à data foi de *15,3 ºC*.

Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *15,7 ºC*;
- Humidade: *72%*;
- Pressão: *1019 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

15,6ºC / 19,4ºC e 1,4 mm


----------



## Du_Ga (25 Mar 2012 às 00:12)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *15,3 ºC*
Max: *19,9 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *18,4 Km/h*

Precipitação: *0,6 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *5 ºC*
Max: *11 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *44%*
Max: *74%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1013 hPa*
Max: *1020 hPa*



Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *16,5 ºC*;
- Humidade: *56%*;
- Pressão: *1020 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco* (6,8 km/h)


----------



## Teles (25 Mar 2012 às 02:31)

No céu ainda se nota bem o pó devido a fraca iluminação das estrelas , temperatura actual de 14.5ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2012 às 11:53)

Boas

Mínima de 13,1ºC

Agora estão 21,8ºC, 60%Hr, 1021,1hPa e vento fraco o céu está limpo mas com um aspeto esbranquiçado ainda devido as poeiras


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2012 às 13:10)

O calor já aperta por aqui 24,6ºC, 45%Hr e vento quase nulo


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Mar 2012 às 13:12)

miguel disse:


> O calor já aperta por aqui 24,6ºC, 45%Hr e vento quase nulo



Por aqui também. Estão 23,0ºC á sombra e 24,0ºC na estação do telhado. Céu com poeira. Que manhã tão quente.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2012 às 13:31)

Sensacional manhã e início de tarde, já a roçar o veranesco. 

Actuais *22,3ºC*, depois de uma mínima de *14,1ºC*, com céu limpo.

42% de humidade, e vento nulo. 1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Du_Ga (25 Mar 2012 às 13:54)

Boa tarde,

Uma mínima de *14,6 ºC* por aqui ( *-0,7 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 03h58_.

Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *21,1 ºC*;
- Humidade: *46%*;
- Pressão: *1020 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2012 às 14:52)

Du_Ga disse:


> Céu limpo
> 
> - Temperatura: *21,1 ºC*;
> - Humidade: *46%*;
> ...



Não sei como ainda não rodou pra NW, ainda é cedo, até às 20h deve rodar 

De momento 22,8ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2012 às 16:21)

Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco de Norte.

De momento com 27,3 ºC e 33 %.

Um calor sustentado que deverá prolongar-se até ao final da tarde, devido ao vento que se mantém fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2012 às 16:29)

Aqui vou já em 24,4ºC, não esperava tanto calor pra hoje, vento a começar a rodar de pra oeste/noroeste.


----------



## Du_Ga (25 Mar 2012 às 17:29)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui vou já em 24,4ºC, não esperava tanto calor pra hoje, vento a começar a rodar de pra oeste/noroeste.



Por aqui atingi os *23,1 ºC* de máxima ( *+3,2 ºC* que ontem, registada _às 16h08_), não muito menos do que por aí, mas a máxima do mês registada aqui!

Quanto ao vento já rodou para NW, estando agora com *vento moderado*, neste momento com *15,8 km/h*, com uma rajada máxima de *17,8 km/h*, registada mesmo à minutos.

Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *21,0 ºC*;
- Humidade: *50%*;
- Pressão: *1019 hPa*;


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2012 às 17:59)

Du_Ga disse:


> Quanto ao vento já rodou para NW, estando agora com *vento moderado*, neste momento com *15,8 km/h*, com uma rajada máxima de *17,8 km/h*, registada mesmo à minutos.



Tudo dito, rajada máxima até ao momento de 39 km/h, vento moderado de NW.

Estou com 20,4ºC.


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2012 às 18:34)

Tive máxima de *26,9ºC* mínima *13,1ºC*

Rajada máxima:*19km/h* até ao momento!

Agora estão 23,9ºC, 49%Hr


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2012 às 23:36)

Uma bela noite de Agostoooo, ah não, Março.

19,6ºC e continua a subir


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2012 às 23:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> 19,6ºC e continua a subir



Por aqui, está agora a começar a subir. Depois de ter andado nos 15ºC durante algum tempo, sigo já com 17,0ºC. 

Máxima de *24,2ºC* e 47% de humidade actual.

1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2012 às 23:52)

Dia de muito calor em Moscavide.

Máxima de 27,6 ºC na estação.

Ao nível da rua o calor era ainda mais intenso e sustentado, como é normal.

Curiosamente, não me surpreendeu, pois já esperava um dia com céu pouco nublado e um calor bastante satisfatório para quem pretendesse frequentar a praia, nem sequer com vento perceptível.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mar 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

14,4ºC / 24,4ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (26 Mar 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *14,6 ºC*
Max: *23,1 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *20,5 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *6 ºC*
Max: *11 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *43%*
Max: *65%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1019 hPa*
Max: *1020 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *18,4 ºC*;
- Humidade: *43%*;
- Pressão: *1020 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2012 às 00:03)

Estão aqui 15,8ºC, 78%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## Jodamensil (26 Mar 2012 às 00:29)

Sigo com 18,8ºc. Espera-se que a temperatura suba durante a noite?


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mar 2012 às 00:58)

Jodamensil disse:


> Espera-se que a temperatura suba durante a noite?



A temperatura subirá em função do vento, o que varia bastante de local para local, portanto é de esperar que o arrefecimento mais acentuado se dê em locais abrigados, especialmente na faixa N-E, enquanto que as restantes zonas expostas à circulação do ar, deverão manter-se amenas.

Aqui, por exemplo, sigo com 22,0 km/h de ENE (68º), e temperatura nos 18,0ºC, com humidade nos 38%. O vento, seco, faz também com que a humidade relativa diminua.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mar 2012 às 09:23)

Bom dia.

Madrugada de Verão! 

A temperatura oscilou entre os *16,1ºC* (mínima) e os 18,7ºC, sempre a toque do vento da faixa NE-E.

De momento, já 17,3ºC e 34% de humidade.

10,1 km/h de ENE (68º), e 1019 hPa de pressão.

Céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2012 às 14:06)

Boas

Mínima de 12,2ºC

Agora estão 24,0ºC, 42%Hr, 1018,5Hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Lousano (26 Mar 2012 às 18:25)

Boa tarde.

Dia de sol com vento moderado durante a tarde.

Tmin: 10,4ºC

Tmax: 27,5ºC

Tactual: 25,9ºC


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2012 às 18:58)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*12,2ºC*
Máxima:*27,4ºC*

Rajada máxima:*21km/h*

Agora estão 22,7ºC, 49%Hr, 1017,1hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Du_Ga (26 Mar 2012 às 20:37)

Boa noite,

Madrugada, manhã e tarde praticamente de verão, com céu limpo e calor durante a tarde.

Uma mínima de *15,9 ºC* por aqui ( *+1,3 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 08h08_.

Máxima de *23,5 ºC* ( *+0,4 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 16h33_.

Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *17,1 ºC*;
- Humidade: *46%*;
- Pressão: *1018 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## Du_Ga (27 Mar 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *15,2 ºC* (registada já durante a noite, _às 23h07_, *+0,6 ºC* que ontem)
Max: *23,5 ºC* ( *+0,4 ºC* que ontem, registada _às 16h33_)

Vento:
Max: *16,2 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *1 ºC*
Max: *9 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *36%*
Max: *51%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1017 hPa*
Max: *1020 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *16,6 ºC*;
- Humidade: *46%*;
- Pressão: *1019 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2012 às 00:13)

Temperatura atual de 15,5ºC e humidade alta de 85% o vento é fraco


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mar 2012 às 00:25)

Por Caneças, EM mais próxima que está activa, humidade nos 40% e 17.3ºC.
Portela, por onde me costumo "guiar", 33% e 18.3ºC.

No mapa do WU apareceu uma nova EM, em Camarate, mas sem informação da marca/modelo da estação.     
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILISBOAC3


----------



## Lousano (27 Mar 2012 às 01:26)

Levantou-se o vento e temos mais uma noite de Verão.

A tmin de hoje até ao momento foi de 16,2ºC e agora segue com uns cálidos 20,3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mar 2012 às 09:05)

Bom dia.

O vento soprou toda a madrugada, e embora tenha feito a temperatura subir aos 18,3ºC, esta ainda desceu aos *12,5ºC*.

De momento sigo com 13,7ºC, 69% de humidade, e 21,2 km/h de NE (45º).

Pressão nos 1021 hPa e céu limpo.


----------



## Du_Ga (27 Mar 2012 às 11:50)

Boa tarde,

Uma mínima de *12,0 ºC* por aqui ( *-3,2 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 07h23_.

Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *17,8 ºC*;
- Humidade: *49%*;
- Pressão: *1021 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2012 às 12:15)

Boas

Mínima de 10,7ºC

Mas o dia já segue quentinho 22,3ºC, 35%Hr, 1021,0hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (27 Mar 2012 às 14:36)

Por aqui o vento sopra moderado a forte com uma rajada máxima de 42km/h de NE até ao momento.

Sigo com 23.4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mar 2012 às 16:07)

Vai uma lestada no ar, só falta a areia, cada ventania mais sustentada.

22,8ºC de momento 27%.


----------



## Geiras (27 Mar 2012 às 18:20)

Ventania também por aqui durante o dia todo, rajada máxima de *51 km/h* (nova máxima do ano).


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mar 2012 às 18:29)

Tarde espectacular com 24,1ºC actuais, máxima de *24,7ºC*, e *22%* de humidade.

24,1 km/h de ENE (68º). Hoje, ao contrário do que usualmente acontece, não rodou para a faixa N-O durante a tarde!

1018 hPa, com céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2012 às 18:40)

Boas

Mínima de 10,7ºc e máxima de 25,2ºc

Agora estão 14,7ºc, 195Hr, 1017,9hPa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Lousano (27 Mar 2012 às 18:44)

Boa tarde.

O dia foi de céu limpo e vento moderado, tendo passado a fraco durante a tarde.

Tmax: 27,9ºC

Tmin: 16,2ºC

Tactual: 25,6ºC

Raj max: 54,4km/h


----------



## Lousano (27 Mar 2012 às 21:36)

Com o final do dia voltou o vento e a temperatura estagnou.

Mais uma noite com temperatura de Verão.

Tactual: 21,5ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2012 às 21:48)

Ainda estão uns amenos 20ºC com apenas 26% de humidade


----------



## Du_Ga (28 Mar 2012 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *12,0 ºC* ( *-3,2 ºC* que ontem, registada _às 07h23_)
Max: *23,2 ºC* ( *-0,3 ºC* que ontem, registada _às 17h25_)

Vento:
Max: *19,4 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *1 ºC*
Max: *10 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *27%*
Max: *85%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1018 hPa*
Max: *1021 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *18,2 ºC*;
- Humidade: *32%*;
- Pressão: *1019 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2012 às 00:21)

Extremos de ontem:

12,2ºC / 23,9ºC


----------



## Geiras (28 Mar 2012 às 00:22)

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima: *26.1ºC*
Mínima: *10.2ºC*
Rajada máxima: *51 km/h* (máxima anual)


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mar 2012 às 00:29)

A noite segue _semi-tropical_, a tropical. Senão vejamos:

21h: 20,3ºC;
22h: 20,0ºC;
23h: 19,9ºC;
00h: 19,3ºC.

De momento sigo com os mesmos 19,3ºC e vento moderado de E (90º).

*26%* de humidade.


É Verão.


----------



## F_R (28 Mar 2012 às 13:07)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 12.7ºC
Agora 21.6ºC

Bastante vento hoje


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2012 às 13:13)

Boas

Mínima de 11,4ºC

Neste momento estão 22,8ºC, 23%Hr, 1018,9hPa e vento fraco a moderado a rajada máxima até agora foi 37km/h


----------



## Du_Ga (28 Mar 2012 às 14:33)

Boa tarde,

Uma mínima de *12,8 ºC* por aqui ( *+0,8 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 07h19_.

Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *21,1 ºC*;
- Humidade: *32%*;
- Pressão: *1018 hPa*;
- Vento: *6,5 km/h*


----------



## Lousano (28 Mar 2012 às 15:33)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue semelhante aos anteriores, com céu limpo, vento moderado e fumo de incêncios no horizonte.

Tmin: 13,8ºC

Tactual: 26,1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2012 às 16:38)

-1ºC deeeeeeeeeeeeee dew point claro, pensavam que era do quê ? Seus malandros, já começou o verão DUH 

23,3ºC, tórrido março que para aqui vai.

Vento fraco de Este e 21%.


----------



## Geiras (28 Mar 2012 às 17:08)

Por aqui 25.5ºC e 20%HR.


----------



## Du_Ga (28 Mar 2012 às 20:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> -1ºC deeeeeeeeeeeeee dew point claro, pensavam que era do quê ? Seus malandros, já começou o verão DUH
> 
> 23,3ºC, tórrido março que para aqui vai.
> 
> Vento fraco de Este e 21%.



Por aqui mais inverno do que por aí...com uma máxima de *23,2 ºC* ( igual à de ontem, registada _às 17h54_). (-0,1 ºC) 

Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *19,3 ºC*;
- Humidade: *28%*;
- Pressão: *1016 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2012 às 21:06)

Du_Ga disse:


> Por aqui mais inverno do que por aí...com uma máxima de *23,2 ºC* ( igual à de ontem, registada _às 17h54_). (-0,1 ºC)



Máxima de 23,6ºC por aqui.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mar 2012 às 21:24)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia espectacular, com máxima de *24,6ºC*.

De momento, encontro-me ainda no limiar da tropicalidade, com 20,1ºC.

Humidade nos 23%, tendo atingido os *21%*, e pressão a 1016 hPa.

Vento fraco do quadrante Este.


----------



## Lousano (28 Mar 2012 às 21:29)

O vento por aqui já se tornou fraco, a temperatura desce muito lentamente.

Tmax: 26,7ºC

Tactual: 20,5ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2012 às 22:38)

Aqui a máxima foi de 25,0ºC

Agora estão ainda 20,1ºC até tem estado a subir!!


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mar 2012 às 23:53)

O vento parou e a temperatura tem vindo a descer.

19,2ºC actuais, com 24% de humidade.


----------



## Du_Ga (29 Mar 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *12,8 ºC*
Max: *23,2 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *16,9 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *-1 ºC*
Max: * 5 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *23%*
Max: *45%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1016 hPa*
Max: *1020 hPa*



Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *17,6 ºC*;
- Humidade: *31%*;
- Pressão: *1017 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

13,3ºC / 23,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mar 2012 às 07:44)

Bom dia!

O vento soprou fraco/nulo durante a madrugada, permitindo uma mínima de *11,8ºC*.

De momento, sigo com 13,7ºC e 8,6 km/h de ENE (68º).

Humidade nos 45%, pressão a 1017 hPa, e algumas núvens dispersas na camada média/alta.


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2012 às 12:57)

Boas

Mínima de 10,9ºC

Agora estão 21,0ºC, 32%Hr, 1016,4hPa e vento moderado de SE 

Agravamento do estado do tempo a partir da madrugada de sexta no Litoral oeste


----------



## F_R (29 Mar 2012 às 13:12)

Em Abrantes

Céu limpo e 21.8ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (29 Mar 2012 às 13:20)

Boa tarde,

Uma mínima de *12,6 ºC* por aqui ( *-0,2 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 06h12_.

Dados actuais:

Céu limpo

- Temperatura: *19,5 ºC*;
- Humidade: *37%*;
- Pressão: *1016 hPa*;
- Vento: *9,0 km/h*


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mar 2012 às 14:08)

Boa tarde.

Céu encoberto, em geral por Cirrostratus (Perlucidus), e 20,0ºC.

Humidade nos 32%, vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Este, e 1015 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2012 às 15:59)

Desde as 15h15 que estão assim...ainda bem que tem chovido imenso, se não era um desperdício de água  





21,4ºC e 30%.


----------



## zejorge (29 Mar 2012 às 16:42)

Boa tarde

Aqui por Constância os valores actuais são os seguintes:

Temperatura - 25,0º
Humidade - 22%
Pressão - 1014,3 hpa
Vento - Fraco a moderado de E - 18 kmh
Precipitação - 0,0 mm


----------



## meko60 (29 Mar 2012 às 17:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> Desde as 15h15 que estão assim...ainda bem que tem chovido imenso, se não era um desperdício de água
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porque será que os serviços municipalizados de algumas camaras,teimam em regar ás horas de maior calôr,aqui em Almada é a mesma coisa.


----------



## meko60 (29 Mar 2012 às 18:01)

Por aqui,a coisa começa a ficar escura.


----------



## Lousano (29 Mar 2012 às 18:33)

Boa tarde.

O dia foi de céu pouco nublado, vento moderado e fumo de incêndios no horizonte (Penela novamente hoje com outro grande incêndio ).

Tmax: 25,8ºC

Tmin: 10,4ºc

Tactual: 24,5ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (29 Mar 2012 às 18:38)

Por aqui o céu já tem bastante nebulosidade e a pressão atmosférica tem vindo a descer.

Máxima de *22,4 ºC* ( *-0,8 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 16h31_.

Dados actuais:

Céu encoberto

- Temperatura: *20,9 ºC*;
- Humidade: *32%*;
- Pressão: *1014 hPa*;
- Vento: *5,0 km/h*


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2012 às 20:50)

O vento acabou de rodar pra SW, a humidade sobe em flecha e a temperatura cai a pique.

18,5ºC e 58%.


----------



## MarkR (29 Mar 2012 às 22:25)

Bonita imagem captada pelo NEODAAS às 18:00 UTC mostrando o "nascimento" do "low" a WSW.


----------



## NunoBrito (29 Mar 2012 às 22:43)

Comecou a cair o mais precioso liquido:


----------



## Du_Ga (29 Mar 2012 às 23:11)

Por aqui também já começou a chover! 

Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *16,7 ºC*;
- Humidade: *60%*;
- Pressão: *1016 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mar 2012 às 23:17)

Vai chovendo com alguma intensidade, por cá também.

16,7ºC e ainda 55% de humidade. Vento nulo.

1015 hPa.


----------



## Norther (29 Mar 2012 às 23:26)

Tomara eu que chove-se por cá também, mas ainda bem, venha ela


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2012 às 23:45)

0,4 mm, xiiiii obviamente por baixo dos carros e copas das árvores tudo seco.

16,1ºC e 79%.

De momento já não chove.


----------



## Du_Ga (30 Mar 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *12,6 ºC*
Max: *22,4 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *19,8 Km/h*

Precipitação: *0,1 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *-1 ºC*
Max: *10 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *31%*
Max: *66%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1014 hPa*
Max: *1017 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu encoberto

- Temperatura: *16,1 ºC*;
- Humidade: *66%*;
- Pressão: *1016 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mar 2012 às 01:02)

Extremos de ontem:

15,9ºC / 22,2ºC e 0,4 mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mar 2012 às 08:09)

Bom dia.

Por Loures madrugada praticamente sem chuva, e quando a houve, foi fraca. Agora, e desde as 07h31, está a chover moderado. Desconfio que depois deste aguaceiro o evento, aqui, acabou.


----------



## Iuri (30 Mar 2012 às 08:29)

Estoril: chuva persistente durante toda a madrugada. A precipitação cessou por agora. Como as imagens de radar estão com atrasos brutais, não é possível prever o que vem a seguir.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mar 2012 às 08:42)

Iuri disse:


> Estoril: chuva persistente durante toda a madrugada. A precipitação cessou por agora. Como as imagens de radar estão com atrasos brutais, não é possível prever o que vem a seguir.



Atrasos brutais? Não vejo isso! Atenção que no último domingo a hora mudou, ou seja, como a hora do radar é UTC, na nossa hora é UTC+1h.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mar 2012 às 08:44)

Bom dia.

A madrugada rendeu. Com rates que atingiram momentaneamente os 138,46mm/h, levo acumulados *12,6mm*.

*13,8ºC* actuais (também mínima do dia), e 80% de humidade.

12,2 km/h de E (90º) e 1014 hPa.


----------



## Maria Papoila (30 Mar 2012 às 09:17)

Gilmet disse:


> Bom dia. A madrugada rendeu.



Bom dia,

Começou a chover ontem em Lisboa aí pelas 22h30m. Pingos grossos! E assim foi sendo pela noite. Não tenho instrumentos de medição mas ouvia as gotas encorpadas bater no vidro da janela. Neste momento, no Marquês de Pombal, está escuro, chove com alguma intensidade mas não está frio. Também não tem o aroma da chuva da Primavera. Parece como que as primeiras chuvas de Outono.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mar 2012 às 09:27)

Maria Papoila disse:


> ambém não tem o aroma da chuva da Primavera. Parece como que as primeiras chuvas de Outono.



Normal, tanto tempo sem chover que parece Verão, Verão que é seguido pelo Outono

Por aqui continua a chover bem, moderado, há sensivelmente 2 horas.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Mar 2012 às 09:34)

Bom dia!

E ao quarto mês... fez-se chuva...
Sigo já com 18mm acumulados, num dia do qual já tinha saudades...
Vai chovendo fraco mas certinho...


----------



## F_R (30 Mar 2012 às 09:35)

Bom dia

Em Abrantes 12.8ºC e céu nublado, mas ainda nada de chuva


----------



## HotSpot (30 Mar 2012 às 09:45)

A Moita já segue com uma boa rega. *21,2 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Mar 2012 às 09:47)

De momento com 23,2 mm acumulados.

Um evento muito acima das expectativas em relação a esse aspecto.


----------



## Lousano (30 Mar 2012 às 09:55)

Boa dia.

Finalmente uma madrugada fresca, mais normal para a época.

Por agora o céu está pouco nulbado e vento fraco.

Tmin: 8,6ºC

Tactual: 14,1ºC


----------



## Iuri (30 Mar 2012 às 10:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Atrasos brutais? Não vejo isso! Atenção que no último domingo a hora mudou, ou seja, como a hora do radar é UTC, na nossa hora é UTC+1h.



Então deve ser isso.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mar 2012 às 11:20)

Aqui foi chovendo fraco mas continuo desde as 4h, levo já 15,4 mm.

De momento 12,7ºC e vento fraco de leste.

Pra variar só está quase só a chover onde moram 2 milhões de pessoas e onde estão as redacções de jornais e tv's.


----------



## romeupaz (30 Mar 2012 às 11:24)

Ainda nem um pingo em Leiria


----------



## Norther (30 Mar 2012 às 11:27)

mais logo é capaz de ser capa de revista  chuva regressa a portugal  mas esquecem-se que mais de metade do território continental ainda não caiu nem uma pinga. A ver este fim de semana se chega a todo o lado


----------



## Thomar (30 Mar 2012 às 11:27)

HotSpot disse:


> A Moita já segue com uma boa rega. *21,2 mm* até ao momento.



Hoje de manhã, antes de vir trabalhar para Lisboa, esteve sempre a chover e bem, entre as 6h e as 7h30m na zona de Cabanas - Palmela.


----------



## Geiras (30 Mar 2012 às 11:36)

Por aqui já cá contam 37.5mm!!


----------



## Lightning (30 Mar 2012 às 11:46)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> E ao quarto mês... fez-se chuva...
> Sigo já com 18mm acumulados, num dia do qual já tinha saudades...
> Vai chovendo fraco mas certinho...



É verdade. Já há muito (muito muito muito muito ) tempo que eu não tinha um acumulado de 24,2 mm só na madrugada e manhã de um dia com instabilidade.

Durante o dia virá mais instabilidade, por isso o contador não ficar por aqui.


----------



## Microburst (30 Mar 2012 às 11:56)

Bom dia (está a chover!) 

Poeiras, pólens e outras coisas que se encontram nos passeios a caminho do Tejo tal a chuvada que agora abrandou um pouco, mas se mantém normal a moderada. 

O amigo Geiras, na Quinta do Conde, relata 37,5mm acumulados; aqui por Cacilhas levo por esta altura *35,6mm*. A ver vamos quanto será ao fim do dia.


----------



## criz0r (30 Mar 2012 às 12:06)

Bom dia, por aqui eis que finalmente vejo cair uma boa quantidade de chuva, por agora vai chuviscando mas desde cerca das 6h da madrugada que cai sem parar e por vezes foi forte. Pelo menos já deu para regar as plantas bem como algumas culturas e limpar a poeira que se tem verificado não só devido ao que veio de África mas também da seca propriamente dita. É pena que esta chuva não esteja a cair onde deveria, para apagar incêndios que ainda restam e regar as nossas culturas no Norte e Centro do País, mas pode ser que seja geral


----------



## Geiras (30 Mar 2012 às 12:36)

Microburst disse:


> O amigo Geiras, na Quinta do Conde, relata 37,5mm acumulados; aqui por Cacilhas levo por esta altura *35,6mm*. A ver vamos quanto será ao fim do dia.



Eheh, 37.7mm por aqui. Azeitão mais acima também com 35.6mm.


----------



## Goku (30 Mar 2012 às 13:02)

Aqui ainda não caiu ponta de pinga.


----------



## F_R (30 Mar 2012 às 13:08)

Em Abrantes 17.9ºC, não me parece que a chuva cá chegue


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2012 às 13:50)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal a precipitação vai nos 35,8mm


----------



## Lousano (30 Mar 2012 às 14:32)

Céu parcialmente nublado e já algum calor.

Tactual: 24,7ºC


----------



## zejorge (30 Mar 2012 às 16:00)

Boa tarde

Apesar das muitas promessas, nem um pingo foi visto nesta região.
A temperatura segue nos 21,5º, a humidade situa-se nos 40%, e o vento é nulo.

A frustração é total........

Cumpts


----------



## Microburst (30 Mar 2012 às 16:29)

Geiras disse:


> Eheh, 37.7mm por aqui. Azeitão mais acima também com 35.6mm.



Por aqui parámos para já nos *36,2mm*. 

Nesta altura céu entre o muito e o pouco nublado, vento moderado de Sueste por vezes com rajadas e a temperatura nuns mais fresquinhos 17ºC.


----------



## fsl (30 Mar 2012 às 16:56)

*Oeiras acumulou até agora 25.8mm


Condições actuais   (actualizado às 30-03-12 16:49)






Temperatura: 18.7°C

Wind chill: 18.7°C

Humidade: 76% 

Ponto Condensação: 14.3°C 



Pressão: 1013.1 hPa

Vento: 3.2 km/hr  E 

Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr

Precipitação hoje: 25.8 mm

*


----------



## DRC (30 Mar 2012 às 17:46)

Tarde seca por aqui, com céu muito nublado mas com o sol a brilhar ocasionalmente.

Temperatura actual nos *19,4ºC* e humidade relativa nos 65%.
Neste momento céu nublado apenas por nuvens altas, nada de chuva nas próximas horas para aqui.


----------



## Du_Ga (30 Mar 2012 às 18:19)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a madrugada foi de chuva, tendo até ao momento acumulado *10,6 mm* de precipitação. Durante a tarde ainda não choveu por aqui.

A mínima foi de *13,5 ºC* por aqui ( *+0,9 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 10h04_.

A Máxima de *19,0 ºC* ( *- 3,4 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 16h48_.

Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *17,8 ºC*;
- Humidade: *67%*;
- Pressão: *1013 hPa*;
- Vento: *5,8 km/h*


----------



## F_R (30 Mar 2012 às 19:12)

lá se foram as nuvens e nos a zeros outra vez

Máxima 22.0ºC
Agora 20.9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mar 2012 às 21:13)

Lisboa: primeiras pingas ontem por volta das 23h00, mais ou menos ... Esta manhã caíu bem; era água por todo o lado ...


----------



## Lousano (30 Mar 2012 às 21:41)

A tmax de hoje foi 24,9ºC.

Neste momento já uns frescos 16,5ºC.


----------



## Du_Ga (31 Mar 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *13,5 ºC*
Max: *19,0 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *9,4 Km/h*

Precipitação: *10,6 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *10 ºC*
Max: *13 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *66%*
Max: *92%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1013 hPa*
Max: *1016 hPa*



Dados actuais:

Céu parcialmente nublado

- Temperatura: *14,7 ºC*;
- Humidade: *80%*;
- Pressão: *1015 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2012 às 01:39)

Extremos de ontem:

12,8ºC / 16,7ºC e 16,8 mm


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2012 às 10:23)

Bom dia!

Ontem acumulei *25,2mm*! 

De momento sigo com céu muito nublado, por núvens médias e altas, e 16,1ºC, após mínima de *11,7ºC*.

Humidade ainda nos 72% e vento nulo.

1012 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Gongas (31 Mar 2012 às 11:24)

por enquanto este evento tá a ser um fracasso aqui na zona de Coimbra!!!!!


----------



## Du_Ga (31 Mar 2012 às 13:28)

Boa tarde,

Uma mínima de *12,3 ºC* por aqui ( *-1,2 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 06h58_.

Dados actuais:

Céu encoberto

- Temperatura: *18,8 ºC*;
- Humidade: *66%*;
- Pressão: *1012 hPa*;
- Vento: *Fraco*


----------



## hurricane (31 Mar 2012 às 13:33)

Mais uma vez este evento não está a trazer nada de chuva aqui pela zona tal como nos outros eventos! Definitivamente esta zona de Leiria está amaldiçoada!


----------



## Geiras (31 Mar 2012 às 13:34)

1mm acumulado durante a madrugada de hoje.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2012 às 14:28)

Muito lentamente vão-se formando uns cúmulos que mais 3h irão começar a dissipar por falta de calor.

17,2ºC e vento nulo de oeste.


----------



## cactus (31 Mar 2012 às 16:24)

já pingou por aqui á momentos..


----------



## lismen (31 Mar 2012 às 17:35)

Boa tarde sera que aquela mancha nebulosa que tem andado esta tarde no Alentejo ainda vai acertar aqui a região de Lisboa... tenho reparado que vem com alguma intensidade.

Dados actuais
*Temp 18ºC
Humidade 63%
Pressão 1009hpa
Vento NW 14 km/h*


----------



## Microburst (31 Mar 2012 às 17:36)

A(s) célula(s) que os colegas mais a sul e do interior relatam já se vêem bastante bem aqui na região da Grande Lisboa. 

Edit: E já se ouvem trovões!


----------



## DRC (31 Mar 2012 às 17:57)

Se as células que estão agora no Alto Alentejo não se dissiparem poderão dar alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas mais logo na Margem Sul, para aqui não espero grande coisa.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2012 às 19:08)

15,1ºC, qualquer célula que se aproxime irá apanhar uma constipação tremenda por aqui 

Vento fraco de NNW.


----------



## Du_Ga (31 Mar 2012 às 19:08)

Máxima de *19,8 ºC* ( *+0,8 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 14h48_.

Dados actuais:

Céu encoberto

- Temperatura: *15,8 ºC*;
- Humidade: *77%*;
- Pressão: *1010 hPa*;
- Vento: *6,5 km/h* de O


----------



## squidward (31 Mar 2012 às 19:21)

então pessoal de Alcochete/Montijo? Tá tudo a dormir? Está uma bela e potente célula à vossa porta e não relatam nada?


----------



## windchill (31 Mar 2012 às 19:28)

squidward disse:


> então pessoal de Alcochete/Montijo? Tá tudo a dormir? Está uma bela e potente célula à vossa porta e não relatam nada?



Aqui na zona da Amora já se vai ouvindo qualquer coisa


----------



## DRC (31 Mar 2012 às 19:28)

Na Margem Sul já caiu bem:





Aqui nada.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2012 às 19:31)

Vá lá pessoal da margem direita do Tejo que vêm ??


----------



## DRC (31 Mar 2012 às 19:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vá lá pessoal da margem direita do Tejo que vêm ??



Neste momento céu muito negro a Sul daqui, do outro lado do rio Tejo. Deve estar muito interessante na outra margem. Vá lá, não sejam invejosos e ponham umas fotos.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mar 2012 às 19:36)

Aguaceiros moderados e acompanhados por trovoada pela margem sul (margem esquerda)


----------



## Geiras (31 Mar 2012 às 19:37)

Mas que escuridão a NE!!!


----------



## criz0r (31 Mar 2012 às 19:40)

Boa tarde, é pena que a minha casa seja virada para oeste, não consigo ver a célula mas de lado já se vê uma grande escuridão.


----------



## Thomar (31 Mar 2012 às 19:45)

Geiras disse:


> Mas que escuridão a NE!!!



Aqui por Cabanas (palmela) ouvi um trovão há uns 5 minutos, chove fraquinho....


----------



## aqpcb (31 Mar 2012 às 19:46)

Forte chuvada na zona da Quinta do Anjo Palmela


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mar 2012 às 19:47)

Curiosa a imagem de satélite das 19h15 (SAT24), notando-se dois "*picos*" de grande desenvolvimento vertical: um a leste/sueste de Alcochete/Montijo e outro mais perto de Almeirim ...


----------



## anti-trovoadas (31 Mar 2012 às 19:48)

Aqui no Montijo já se vê e ouve relâmpagos e não são poucos vem aí festa da grossa.

Isto é para durar a noite toda?


----------



## Thomar (31 Mar 2012 às 19:50)

aqpcb disse:


> Forte chuvada na zona da Quinta do Anjo Palmela



Aí o céu está bastante escuro... por aqui vai chovendo fraco.


----------



## DRC (31 Mar 2012 às 19:51)

Chuvisco muito fraco aqui, não por causa da célula, que está a Sul, mas sim por causa de uma pequena mas bastante escura nuvem que está a passar.


----------



## Thomar (31 Mar 2012 às 19:52)

anti-trovoadas disse:


> Aqui no Montijo já se vê e ouve relâmpagos e não são poucos vem aí festa da grossa.
> 
> Isto é para durar a noite toda?



Pelas imagens de radar do IM aí no Montijo vão levar com uma celula bem potente!


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2012 às 20:01)

*Atenção:* Esta zona do Montijo está debaixo de chuvas muito fortes, trovoada muito potente e queda de granizo intensa. 

Foi arrasador esta célula, a chuva está a ser torrencial, do nada já tenho 17,4mm, trovoada muito forte com trovão a cada 5 segundos, muito granizo, a relva ficou completamente branca e no momento da chegada da célula o vento ficou muito forte ( localizado ).


----------



## anti-trovoadas (31 Mar 2012 às 20:06)

Cada vez está  pior grandes trovões e já chove bastante?

Quanto tempo poderá demorar esta "animação"?


----------



## anti-trovoadas (31 Mar 2012 às 20:11)

GRANDE chuvada.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2012 às 20:13)

Há instantes no Barreiro.


----------



## MarkR (31 Mar 2012 às 20:15)

Gerofil disse:


> Curiosa a imagem de satélite das 19h15 (SAT24), notando-se dois "*picos*" de grande desenvolvimento vertical: um a leste/sueste de Alcochete/Montijo e outro mais perto de Almeirim ...



Muito visíveis na imagem das 18:00 UTC da Dundee Receiving Station:


----------



## Aspvl (31 Mar 2012 às 20:18)

hurricane disse:


> Mais uma vez este evento não está a trazer nada de chuva aqui pela zona tal como nos outros eventos! Definitivamente esta zona de Leiria está amaldiçoada!




Aqui em São Pedro de Moel, não choveu NADA e sinceramente também não me parece que vá chover amanhã...


----------



## cactus (31 Mar 2012 às 20:21)

começou com trovoada forte e relampagos por volta das 17h30 , depois veio a chova moderada , apartir daí até agora vai chovendo fraco sem interrupções.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2012 às 20:22)

Continua a chuva forte, 18,3mm.

Igual a este só no dia 28 de Maio de 2011.


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Mar 2012 às 20:27)

Fantástica e muito potente célula! Os relâmpagos tinham uma frequência de 15/minuto! Infelizmente como rapidamente se formou, rapidamente morreu.. 

Mas a energia não era para brincar, de tal modo que fiquei sem bateria na máquina após um enorme raio que rasgou o céu!  (pilhas de níquel-hidreto metálico (Ni-MH))

Mais tarde coloco aqui o que consegui.

PS: À chegada da trovoada a temperatura deu um tombo valente, dos 19,9ºC às 18h para os atuais 14,5ºC, e o vento começou a soprar moderado com rajadas e a chuva caiu por vezes moderada.

Agora tudo calmo, e chove fraco.


----------



## criz0r (31 Mar 2012 às 20:27)

Vamos lá ver se ainda toca em Almada..se for como o habitual passa de raspão.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2012 às 20:39)

Inundações aqui na zona, com a continuação de chuva moderada e 18,9mm.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (31 Mar 2012 às 20:44)

Chove bastante  aqui no Montijo.


----------



## Microburst (31 Mar 2012 às 20:49)

Da ponta de cá da margem sul nada, como disse o criz0r.


----------



## DRC (31 Mar 2012 às 20:51)

Começou a chover aqui!


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2012 às 21:26)

Momentos antes do temporal:


----------



## windchill (31 Mar 2012 às 21:32)

Muito fraquinho até agora.... ainda assim apanhei isto




 By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/windchillcold]windchillcold at 2012-03-31[/URL]


----------



## windchill (31 Mar 2012 às 21:33)

Ficou tremida..... o vento era muito e o tripé não se aguentava


----------



## anti-trovoadas (31 Mar 2012 às 21:40)

Por aqui ainda chove.


----------



## MarkR (31 Mar 2012 às 21:54)

windchill disse:


> Ficou tremida..... o vento era muito e o tripé não se aguentava



É uma bela imagem!


----------



## Du_Ga (31 Mar 2012 às 22:21)

Por aqui começou a chover eram 22h00, tendo estado sempre a chover fraco até ao momento.

Dados actuais:

*Chuva fraca*

- Temperatura: *14,9 ºC*;
- Humidade: *81%*;
- Pressão: *1011 hPa*;
- Vento: *5,0 km/h* de O


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2012 às 23:01)

Boas

Dia de caçada do meteoalerta apanhamos uma trovoada muito violenta perto do montijo (atalaia) apanhamos muito granizo carros parados debaixo de viadutos para se abrigarem do granizo e campos totalmente alagados.

A precipitação em Setúbal hoje vai nos 8,8mm


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mar 2012 às 23:24)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Dia de caçada do meteoalerta apanhamos uma trovoada muito violenta perto do montijo (atalaia) apanhamos muito granizo carros parados debaixo de viadutos para se abrigarem do granizo e campos totalmente alagados.
> 
> A precipitação em Setúbal hoje vai nos 8,8mm



Atalaia ?!  Fotografias ?

Neste momento continuar a chover !


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mar 2012 às 23:39)

A precipitação acabou-se por espalhar por praticamente toda a Península de Setúbal. Muita chuva mas por agora acalmou e já não há precipitação aonde estou (Aires).


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Mar 2012 às 23:56)

Quem quiser pode ver o registo da trovoada hoje em Alcochete.

Por agora chove fraco e a temperatura encontra-se nos 15,2ºC.


----------



## Du_Ga (1 Abr 2012 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *12,3 ºC*
Max: *19,8 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *16,2 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *10 ºC*
Max: *13 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *54%*
Max: *86%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1010 hPa*
Max: *1015 hPa*



Dados actuais:

*Chuva fraca*

- Temperatura: *14,4 ºC*;
- Humidade: *84%*;
- Pressão: *1011 hPa*;
- Vento: *Nulo*


----------



## N_Fig (1 Abr 2012 às 00:36)

Dia espetacular, cheio de trovoada e imensa chuva, parece que acabou a seca por aqui!






















(E um feliz dia das mentiras para todos :P, apesar de tudo lá houve uns chuviscos hoje, nada mal...)


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2012 às 00:56)

Extremos de ontem:

12,8ºC / 18,3ºC e 0,2 mm


----------

